# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  رائعة !! من روائع الهدلق !! نظرات في النفس والعادات والأخلاق والشعوب

## محب الأدب

*حين لا تستقيم الحكومات. . تعوج الطوابير* 
الاربعاء 09 ذو القعدة 1430 الموافق 28 أكتوبر 2009 
عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الهدلق

*قال مكسيم غوركي: "جئت إلى هذا العالم كي أختلف معه".*
*ولقائل أن يقول: جئت إلى هذا العالم لأختلف مع مكسيم غوركي، جئت إلى هذا العالم كي أضيف إليه..*
*تريد الحق بلا مواربة: ما أكرهه في هذه الحياة أكثر مما أحبه، لكن كره أشياء الحياة تختلف درجاته بتفاوت أثره السيئ على نفسي.. أنا أكره حارس مسجدنا البنغالي؛ لأنه كان يرش إطارات السيارة بالماء ثم ينصرف –رعاه الله- ليوهمني بأنه قام بتنظيفها.*
*مع أني أستحق شيئًا من هذا، لأني لم أعتبر، متى اعتبرنا ونحن كلما أنضجتنا الأيام فضحتنا التجربة! ربما قاله كثّ الشارب والعقل، هذا المحير البصير بالنفس الإنسانية والأعراق غوستاف لوبون: "ويتصف البنغالي بالقِصَر والهزال والاسمرار والتكرّش، ويهضم ما يلقَّنه، ويبدو البنغالي من الناحية الخلقية جبانًا نذلاً مرائيًا"!*
*لو رأيتم صاحبي لقلتم إن لوبون قد أرخي له شيء من سُجُف الغيب فهو يصفه رأي العين، أَوَ ما كنتُ قلتُ في مقالة سابقة: كاد صاحب المعرفة أن يكون عرّافًا.*
*(قال لوبون ذلك في كتابه "حضارات الهند" وإذا أردت أن تعرف كيف تكتب الدراسات الحضارية فعليك بهذا الكتاب، مع كتابه الآخر "حضارة العرب"، على ما فيهما مما ليس يخفى، فقد كان لوبون سيئ القول في الأديان، وهذا من عجائب العقول التي لم تهتد بنور الوحي).*
*لكن كرهي لصاحبنا لا يداني كرهي الوقوف في الطابور، أنا ما كرهت من الحياة شيئًا ما كرهت الوقوف في هذه الطوابير: طابور الصباح، طابور الكشف الطبي، طابور استلام الرواتب، طابور المراجعات الحكومية، طابور التسوق، طابور فرنكو الخامس...*
*ومع احترامي للغربي الذي قال: "إن طريقة الوقوف في الطابور هي خير دليل على درجة رقي مجتمع من المجتمعات"؛ فلن أقف منضبطًا في طابور إن وقفت، وليقل عني مقوّم الحضارات هذا ما يشاء.*
*ثم إن العرب كانت تعرف الصف لا الطابور، فمن أين جاءنا هذا الذّل حتى يقف الرجل ووجهه في مؤخرة من يتقدمه، ومؤخرته في وجه من يقف خلفه؟*
*هل يقابل الغربي عبادة الصف في المسجد عند المسلمين؛ بعبادة الطابور؟ (قال محمود السعدني: إذا كان في ملة الإسلام لا فضل لعربي على عجمي إلا بالتقوى، ففي ملة الإنجليز لا فضل لعربي على عجمي إلا بالدور!).*
*هل للأسبقية الحضارية واستعلاء التقدم أثر على الفرق بين ثقافة الصف وفلسفة الطابور؟*
*هل أنا مصاب -لا سمح الله- بداء التاريخ؟*
*ليتك تقلب هذه الكلمة لنديم نجدي لتخرّج عليها ما أحسه من هذا الهبوط المفاجئ الذي يصيبني بالدوار الحضاري حين أقف في طابور: "للشرقيين غرور أسبقيتهم الحضارية في التاريخ، وللغربيين استعلاء تقدمهم الحضاري على التاريخ".*
*عندما زرت رومانيا – نسيت أن أجزل بأني أكره كذلك من يتحدث عن أسفاره على أنها مظهر من مظاهر الثقافة –توقف بنا سائق الأجرة عند أحد المخابز، لم أكن رأيت عن قرب الأثر أطول طابور معوجٍّ يقف عند أصغر نافذة مخبز..*
*كانت رومانيا قد تحررت غير بعيد من أسر النظام الشيوعي، لكن الطبقة الكادحة "البروليتاريا" (هل كتبتها على الصحيح؟ كان لنا أخ في الله يسمي "البروتستانت": "البروستاتا"!*
*جعل كالْفِن ولوثر من أطباء المسالك البولية! ما علينا).*
*هذه الطبقة الكادحة هي التي تدفع من الثمن وفي مثل هذه التحولات الحادّة ضعف ما كانت تدفعه من قبل.*
*ذلك المنظر الغريب كان من بقايا عهد الشيوعية النّكد، فما أصدق ما قاله بعض الساخرين حين عرّف الشيوعية بأنها: "النظام الذي ينتج طوابير يتقدم فيها المرء في السن بعض الشيء قبل أن يحصل على حاجته"!*
*لكن إن أردت الدقة؛ في البلدان الشيوعية أو في غيرها: حين لا تستقيم الحكومات تعوجّ الطوابير، وحين تعوجّ الطوابير تنحني الجباه للحياة، كرهت أن أنحني للحياة؛ فهل فهمت عني: لـمَ لـمْ أكره شيئًا من مكاره الحياة ما كرهت الوقوف في هذه الطوابير.*
*على أنه إن كان ولابد من انحناءه من قال:*
*معلّق أنا على مشانق الصباح*
*وجبهتي بالموت محنيّة*
*لأنني لم أحنها حيّه..*
*ارتعت من طول ذلك الطابور وأنا من قد عرفت كرهًا للطوابير، فسألت سائق الأجرة.*
*هل سنقف مع هؤلاء التعساء؟*
*فأجابتي: يمكنك أن تدفع ثلاثة أضعاف قيمة الخبز فتحصل عليه دون الوقوف.*
*دفعت المبلغ مستبشرًا، وانصرفنا بخبزنا راشدين. كان ابن القيم قال: "ما ابيض رغيفهم حتى اسودّ فقيرهم".*
*كان سائق الأجرة على شيء من الودّ، فأخذت أثناء التفاوض للسماح لنا بالحصول على الخبز أتحدث معه حديثًا بالإشارة ما عدت أذكره، وإنما أذكر أنه أثناء حديثه أشار إلى إصبعين من أصابعه، ثم نفى أن يكون أحدهما يشبه الآخر؛ فذهلت.. هل يريد سائق الأجرة هذا الروماني الخارج لتوّه من سعير الشيوعية أن يقول لي أنا الوهابي القادم من صميم نجد: "أصابعك ما هيب سوا"؟!*
*ما أشد تبايننا واتفاقنا..*
*أدركتُ فيما بعد بقدر من التأمل والقراءة في فلسفة الأمثال:*
*1- أن ما يميز الثقافات بعضها عن بعض هو الاختلاف بينها، وأن هذا الجنس الأدبي "الأمثال" يعود فيَحطِم هذا المعنى؛ لأن ثمة تشابهًا مدهشًا بين أمثال الشعوب على الرغم من شدة التباين بين هذه الثقافات المنتجة.. (لا تنس الطرفة أيضًا، في التراث اليهودي شخصية ساخرة (هيرشيل أو مستر وبولير أو ستروبولير) يرون عنها من الطرائف قريبًا مما نرويه عنه جمًا".*
*2- أن هذا التشابه المحيّر أول وهلة إنما يرجع عند تحليله إلى عوامل عدة؛ من أهمها:*
*a . التأثير الحضاري بسبب حركة التجارة وهجرة الشعوب. (يذكرني هذا العامل بما كانوا يقولونه عن عوامل سقوط الدولة العثمانية في كتب التاريخ الهزيلة التي كنا ندرسها).*
*b . التشابه في التجربة الإنسانية الذي يولّد المعاني نفسها حين تتماثل المؤثرات، ففي غينيا – بيساو وفي بلدتي شقراء؛ لا أحد يضحك من شدة الألم..*
*يكثر جريان المثل في كل مجتمع على ألسنة العامة من الناس، وكلما ارتفعت الطبقة الاجتماعية ضعف دوران المثل في كلامها، لأن المثل موروث تقليدي تتناقله الثقافة الشفهية الشعبية، وليس تتأكد هوية النخبة إلا بالقدر الذي تبتعد فيه عن هوية العامة؛ لأن الفقر تربة الرذيلة؛ ولأن الفقر يشوّه القيم في نفس الفقير، ويورثه ميزانًا غير صالح يزن به العادات والأخلاق؛ فإن الفقير يظن أن الأغنياء وأصحاب البيوتات لم يصبحوا كذلك إلا لقيم لا يملكها، فإذا انتقل إلى طبقة أعلى من طبقته؛ فإنه يحاول أن يقترب من أخلاق هذه الطبقة وعاداتها..*
*ولأن أكثر الطبقة الوسطى في المجتمع السعودي قد طرأت عليها الثروة بسبب الطفرة العقارية وجنون الأسهم؛ فإنها تمزّقت هويتها بسبب هذا النمو المادي المباغت الذي لم يصحبه نموّ مواز لأخلاق وعادات اكتسبها أهل البيوتات العريقة اكتسابًا طبيعيًا على مر الزمن. (ذكر العلاقة محمد كرد علي في بعض كتبه أنه رأى وزيرًا جاء من الطبقة الدنيا قد اتسخت أظافره).*
*لهذا التشوه الذي أصاب هذه الأنفس التي ما بارحت الفقر إلا البارحة؛ نجد أنها تدير في كلامها مفردات لا تستخدمها النخبة؛ لأنها لا تستطيع أن تستغني عنها سريعًا في خطابها، لكنها –لأنه أيسر عليها- تتكلّف نسيان المثل ومحوه من ذاكرتها حتى تلحق بالطبقة الأعلى، فلا يكاد المثل يجري على لسانها كما كانت تفعل من قبل.*
*قال الدكتور صلاح فضل في كتابه "شفرات النص" في نقد بعض الشعراء: "هو ذو بعد كوني أنطولوجي في مرحلته الأولى، وله طابع معرفي إيستمولوجي في الثانية، ويتمتع بأساس أكسيولوجي في الثالثة، وله سمة كوزمولوجية في الرابعة، وقوة ترنسند نتالية في الخامسة، وصفات فينومينولوجية في السادسة، وأيديلوجية في السابعة".*
*صدق من قال بمثل: حسبك من شرّ سماعه.. إن استطعت أن تعيد هذه الوصفة الطبية في نفس واحد دون أن تصاب بحساسية في الجيوب الأنفية؛ فلك عندي عشر إبستمولوجيات من الذهب الخالص، مع علبة كوزمولوجي دهان موضعي عند اللزوم!*
*حسبكم الله ماذا فعلتم بعقولنا يا نقاد الجنون المعقول؟ زعمتْ أقلامكم أنها استيقظت: "من عادة النوم على الأمجاد"؛ ثم ماذا؟ وقفت ذليلة تتثاءب –بلباس النوم- على باب المنهج الغربي تتكففه نموذجه المعرفي..*
*دع عنك البينوية الجامدة والتفكيكية السيّالة، وخذ عن هذا النجدي الطيّب: لو سئلتُ عن أبرز سمة تسِم مُحْدَث النعمة لقلت: إنها ابتداء غياب المثل عن حديثه، والحمد لله.*
*أخبرك عني: سجادة مجلسي ليست بيضاء.. (كتب أحدهم: يميل أصحاب الدخل القليل إلى الألوان الداكنة لا عن مزاج سوداوي، لكن لأن الألوان الداكنة لا تتسخ سريعًا!).*
*ولا يلوح لي في الوقت الحاضر بوادر انتقال إلى الطبقة الفاتحة، لذا فإني مولع بالأمثال، قرأت من كتبها، واستظهرت فدرًا لا بأس به منها، لكني أجدني عاجزًا -ليست هذه أولى خيباتي- عن استدعاء المثل في أثناء الكلام، فلا أكاد أحسن التمثل بهذه الأمثال التي أحفظها، ثم إني أجد بعض من هو أقل مني موروثًا من الأمثال تجري الأمثال على لسانه بلا عسر.*
*لذا صرت أعتقد أن التمثل بالمثل شيء آخر غير حفظه، فهؤلاء الذين نراهم يحسنون إيراد المثل في مواقعه من الكلام يملكون موهبة أخرى غير موهبة الحفظ، ولعل هذا هو السبب في أنك تجد كثيرًا من الأمثال التي يقولونها ليست مجهولة لديك، لكنك لا تحسن أن تستدعيها على البديهة في مواقع كلامك كما يفعلون.*
*ضمتني عدة مجالس مع الأستاذ عبد الكريم الجهيمان، وكنت أسمع فيما بعد إحدى قريباتي يجري المثل على لسانها بأيسر مما يجري على لسانه.*
*فالتمثل بالمثل إذن موهبة ليست لكل أحد، ولا تقل في نظري عن موهبة حسن إيراد القصص عند بعض المتحدثين. وإلى خاطرات أخرى نلتقط فيها معًا من صور الحياة ومعاني الأنفس ما عساه يثري ويمتع ويفيد، حفظك الله –أيديولوجيًا- من الطبقة الفاتحة أو الداكنة أيّا كنت..*
*الهوامش:*
*خالفت السائد –ليس كل ما خالف السائد. بمسترذل- فلم أضع علامة الهامش في أصل المقالة؛ خوف أن تقطع على القارئ متعة الاسترسال، وها هي بعضها هنا على ترتيب ما ورد في المقالة:*
*1- "كلما أنضجتنا الأيام فضحتنا التجربة" أظن أن للرباعي كلمة على هذا النحو: "كلما أنضجتنا الحكمة فضحتنا التجربة" فتصرفتُ فيها على ما تراه بما أراه أليق بها.*
*2- كلمة نديم نجدي: "للشرقيين غرور أسبقيتهم.." وردت في كتابه" أثر الاستشراق في الفكر العربي المعاصر عند: إدوارد سعيد –حسن حنفي- عبد الله العروي" ص 17.*
*3- أخذت قليلاً مما ذكرته عن فلسفة الأمثال من كتاب الباحثة الهولندية مينيكه شيبر: "إياك والزواج من كبيرة القدمين: النساء في أمثال الشعوب" صدر مترجمًا عن دار الشروق 2008م.*
*4- عن الفكاهة عند اليهود: "الفكاهة اليهودية) لجوزف كلازمن، ترجمة محمد محمود، 1430هـ.*
*5- نقلت نص صلاح فضل عن كتاب: "تساعية نقدية" لماهر فريد، ص (292). وهو تمثل بالقول: "حسبك من شرّ سماعه".*
*6- الأستاذ عبد الكريم الجهيمان، هو صاحب الكتاب المعروف: "الأمثال الشعبية في قلب الجزيرة العربية".*
*7- وأخيرًا لا تظن بي الحقد على هذا البنغالي المسكين سامحه الله.. إنما أردت أن أتوصل به إلى ما قصدت من التطريق للمعرفة والكلام.*


http://www.islamtoday.net/nawafeth/a...-40-121910.htm

المصدر :

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

وافق شن طبقه !

----------


## الواحدي

...
لولا كلامه عن البنغالي...
والعجيب أنه يدعم رأيه بترهات "لوبون" ونظرياته التي رمى بها أهل الاختصاص إلى مزبلة التاريخ!
و"لوبون" معروف بنظرياته وتنظيراته العنصرية، وأحكامه التعميمية على الشعوب، بل على آحاد البشر، من خلال تصنيفه لهم وفق سلّمه الخاص الذي وضعه، معتمدًا - فيما اعتمد- على ربط الذكاء بالتركيب البيولوجي...
ووصف شعب كامل بأنه جبان ونذل ومنافق: هو جهل محض، أو تحامل جهول.
وبفضل بعض نظريات "لوبون" وأمثاله، تقوّت النازية والستالينية...
حديث خرافة يا أمّ عمرو...

----------


## الواحدي

...
ولو أردنا أن نكيل للوبون الصاع صاعين، لأضفنا:
لا أجْبَن َمِن بعض أوائل المستشرقين، الذين كانوا يحتمون بثكنات الاحتلال الغربي وجيوشه، للكتابة عن ثقافات الشعوب وعاداتها وخصائصها، بزيفٍ وتزييف يمتزج فيه التقرير المخابراتي بالرغبة في إيراد الغرائب...
ولا أذلّ من شعب احتلّته ألمانيا النازية في لمح البصر، وظلّت كاتمة أنفاسه عدّة سنوات. ولا يروينّ لنا أحدهم قصة المقاومة الفرنسية، فهي ممّا لا يرويه إلا السيد خرافة. وما يرويه لوبون عن رحلاته شبيه بما رواه خرافة عن الجن...
ولا أشد نفاقًا من الرجُل الغربيّ. وهذه لا تحتاج إلى حجاج. فالنفاق هو عنوان السلوك عندهم، لكنهم يسمّونه بغير اسمه...
والحاصل: "لوبون" تعني بالفرنسية: الطيِّب. والظاهر أنه لم يكن طيّبًا إلا تجاه شعبه وحضارته.
وفي كثير من مقالاته، لم يكن لوبون "سيئ القول في الأديان" فحسب؛ بل كان سيّء القول وحسب.

----------


## طالب الإيمان

نعم .. 



> لولا كلامه عن البنغالي...


 
فقد قالَ قبلها : 



> وأخيرًا لا تظن بي الحقد على هذا البنغالي المسكين سامحه الله.. إنما أردت أن أتوصل به إلى ما قصدت من التطريق للمعرفة والكلام.


 
بل ، و في ظنّي - كذلكَ - أنّ قوله سليم تماماً .. و أزيده صفةً و هيَ ( الكسل ) ، طبعاً هذا لا يستلزم القدحَ في دينهِ بالنسبةِ لنا ، و لأضرب لكَ مثالاً على هذا : الشعبُ السعودي معروفٌ بالـ (النُكتة) و (الطرفة) ، و تكاد هذه أن تكون غالبة على أمره في جدّه و هزلهِ ، أو كما قالَ الدكتور محمد العبد الكريم : ( شعبُ اللهِ المحتار ) ، فهذا من ذاك ! 
فتجد مثلاً عندما تُشاهد مسرحيةً رمزيةً أو فلسفيةً لممثلين سعوديين ، أنكَ لا تستطيع إكمالها ، أمّا عندَ المسرحية الكوميدية ففيها المُتعة و النجاح التام .. بل و الإبداع ! 
كما نقول أنّ أهل العراق ، في ( الكوفة ) بالأخص ، في طبيعتهم حبّ الخروج على حُكامهم .. حتى لو كانَ صالحاً مُصلحاً كسعد - رضي اللهُ عنه - ، و نقول في آهالي ( حمص ) من أعمال بلاد الشام نفسَ الأمر في هذا .. حتى أنّ حِمص تُعرف بالـ ( الكويفة ) لتشابهها مع أهالي الكوفة ..

هـا يا أبا فهر ، أَتُريد أن تعرف رأيي في الشعب المصري - كذلك - ؟ ! 



> و"لوبون" معروف بنظرياته وتنظيراته العنصرية، وأحكامه التعميمية على الشعوب، بل على آحاد البشر، من خلال تصنيفه لهم وفق سلّمه الخاص الذي وضعه، معتمدًا - فيما اعتمد- على ربط الذكاء بالتركيب البيولوجي...


لعلهُ كانَ يقصد طريقته في كتابته و مجرد التصنيف .. ، ومع هذا فالفيسلوف العظيم ( غوستاف لوبون ) في كتبه الكثير من الفوائد النفسية و المعلومات النادرة .. !
و اللهُ المستعان .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> هـا يا أبا فهر ، أَتُريد أن تعرف رأيي في الشعب المصري - كذلك - ؟ !


إن كان رأياً حسناً = فلك عمل من طب لمن حب..

وإن كان رأياً سيئاً = فيداك أوكتا وفوك نفخ..

 :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

أبشرك يا شيخ عبدالله أنه لم يعد ثم طوابير في الغرب أصلاً لا في الدوائر الحكومية ولا في غيرها , بخلافنا نحن فقد عذّب الحب قومنا مبلغ العشق المرَضي فلا يرضون إلا بتكحيل أعينهم بنا في أي معاملة (خذ مثلا :أخي حين أراد استخراج شهادة ميلاد كانت قد ضاعت منه استغرق الأمر منه نحو خمسة أشهر اضطر خلالها للوقوف في طوابير كل طابور منها يلعن أخاه,هذا غير طابور الإهانات المعنوي الذي يعاضد مسيرة الطوابير الآنفة بالتوازي ثم إنه أصابته جلطة حضارية فهرع إلى بلاد الكنغر ومن هناك اتصل يغريني بالقدوم قائلا:تخيل أني أجدد الجواز والرخصة والاستمارة وكل شيء -نعم كل شيء!- دون أن يروا سحنتي ولكن برنة هاتف أو كبسة زر على حاسب موصول بالشبكة!) ثم أقول :لا أخفيك سراً أني استأت جدً امن استشهادك بجوستاف لوبون في وصف البنغالي لأن المسلم الذي عرف معنى التوحيد يتحسس جدا من هذه الأشياء(وهي فرع عن صدق توحيده ورهافة قلب المؤمن) , وهذا رسول الله يبجّح أهل بعض البلدان حتى تبجح إليهم نفوسهم فتطيب "اللهم بارك في شامنا ..اللهم بارك في يمننا" "لو كان الإيمان في الثريا لناله أناس من هؤلاء..وأشار إلى سلمان الفارسي" "استوصوا بأهل مصر خيرا.." إلخ ومهما قيل عن طبائع الشعوب وأخلاقهم يبقى معيار الله تعالى "إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم" هو المهيع الحقيقي في وزن الناس ولك أن تتخيل بنغالياً يدرس الشريعة في الجامعة الإسلامية مثلا اطلع على مقالك..كم سيكون أثره السيء على نفسه! على أن كثيراً مما نستقبحه من تصرفات بعض الناس أسبابه الموضوعية بما ظلمناهم وعاملناهم بأسوأ من الرقيق في الجاهلية , ودام قلمك سيالاً بالحق

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
قبل أن نذهب بعيدًا في ذكر حال البنغالي، المنتمي إلى شعب يتميز "بالجبن، والذل، والنفاق".. والذي يذكره الشيخ "دون حقد"، لكنه يكرهه... لماذا؟ لأنه لا يغسل سيارته كما ينبغي!
هو يَكرهه، لكنه لا يحقد عليه... ولن نحاول مجادلة أستاذ امتلكه البيان فصار له ملَكةً، وطارَد الحرفَ منذا الصبا، فأضحى الحرف أحد خدَّامه... فجوابه ظاهر لن يحوجنا إليه فرط التقصّي أو التفصّي، وهو أنّ الكره: ضدّ الحب. وكره إنسان ما، أو شعب برمّته، لا يعني أنّك تحقد عليه؛ بل أنت "لا تحبّه"، فقط لا غير...
قبل هذا وغيره، دعنا نتأمّل المقال كلَّه، من مفرق رأسه إلى أخمص قدميه... ولْيكُن ذلك بعين الإنصاف، لا بعيني "لوبون". وأنا متأكّد أنَّ "لوبون"، لمّا زار الهند، كان يضع نظّارة سوداء مكثَّفة الزجاج، لتقيه عدوى "الجبن والذلّ والنفاق". بيد أنّ كثافة الزجاج انتقلت –كالعدوى- إلى عقله، فحُرِم رؤية لطيف المعاني في المجتمعات الإنسانية. وحق للأستاذ الهدلق أن يصفه بالعرَّاف، لأنّ العرَّاف لا يرى شيئا، وإذا أراد ادّعاء رؤية ما، فهو لا يفعل ذلك عادةً إلاَّ مغمض العينين...
ماذا إذن عن المقال؟
قد لا أفاجئ الشيخ إذا قلت له: إنّ ديباجة الشيخ عبد الله في هذا المقال جاءت دون مستوى أسلوب الشيخ الهدلق؛ ذلك الأسلوب الذي تعوَّدنا عليه يستحوذ على القارئ، فينسيه سِحرُه فحوى الكلام ومعناه. بل إنّه ليتلبّسك ويسلب لُبّك، فتتجاهل المضمون اكتفاءً بجمال السبك والحبك..
وأنا أقيس أسلوب الشيخ بنبضات قلبي وتسارُعها، وتلك الدهشة التي تستولي عليّ كلّما قرأت كلامًا سهلاً ممتنعًا.. لكنّني عند قراءة هذا المقال، لم أسمع ذلك النبض الرنَّان، ولم تغْشَني تلك الدهشة الممتعة...
وأسلوب الشيخ يذكّرنا بتلك المساحيق التجميلية الخفيفة التي كان يدرجها العقاد في بعض مقالاته، فتجذب القارئ مكرَهًا إليها، وترغمه على إعادة القراءة ليملأ عينيه بشيء من ذلك الحُسن المترجَم. ثم جاء أنيس منصور، فتقمّص تلك اللبوس؛ لكنّه أسرف في استعمال تلك المساحيق، فشوّه الوجه الذي نَشَده، وتأرجح بين البهرجة والتهريج، حتّى سئمناه وسئمنا أسلوبه المستعار...
لكن الشيخ الهدلق أحيا النمط، ونفخ فيه من روحه، وأضاف إليه من ذاته، فأصبح لا يضاف إلاَّ إلى ذاته، وأخرجه من صيغة "الكولاج" التي ارتكس فيها أنيس منصور، وهندَس له بآليّات داخلية دقيقة، وضمّخه بأنفاس من المسك الأصيل، فأصبحت كالجينات، لا نعرفه إلاّ بها، ولا نعرفها إلاّ له:
ولم تَكُ تصلُح إلاَّ له --- ولم يَكُ يصلحُ إلاَّ لها
لذا فإنّني لا أرومها، خشية أن تزلزل الأرض زلزالها، ولو أتتني "منقادةً" "تجرّر أذيالَها"...
غير أنّي لم أجد شيئا من الشيخ الهدلَق في مقاله هذا.. وكأنّه جاء إثر ولادة عسيرة، أو كأنّه كتبه وهو يعاني من عسر هضم. وظنّي أنّه لو سئل عن هذا المقال، لاعترف أنّه لم ير فيه نفسه...
المقال في رأيي يفتقد إلى شيء من ذلك النمط الأسلوبي و"النبض الهدلقي" الذي اعتدناه وأدمنّاه. وأظنّ الإخوة الذين أدمنوا النظر في "الكتابة الهدلقية" -من أمثال: عبد الله العلي، ومحب الأدب، وأبي فهر- يشاطرونني الرأي. 
(يتبع، بإذن الله)

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع)

ولو شئتُ تلخيص المقال بكلمة أوكلمتين، لكتبت له عنوانًا آخر يطابقه تمام المطابقة، وهو: لماذا أنا أناني؟
لماذا؟
يبدأ الشيخ مقاله بتفسير الأشياء التي يكرهها في الحياة، فيضع لها معيارًا، وهو: أثرها السيء على نفسه. أنا أكره كلّ ما يسيء إليّ. وماذا لو كنتَ مسيئًا؟ بل ماذا لو ظننتَ إحساني إليك إساءةً؟
وذنب البنغالي المسكين أنه لم ينظِّف سيارة الشيخ على الوجه المراد. ماذا إذن لو لم يكن ذلك المنظِّف بنغاليًّا؟ ماذا لو كان مصريًّا، أو يمنيًّا، أو سوريًّا؟ بل ماذا لو كان سعوديًّا؟ هل كان الشيخ سيستنجد بالمسيو "لوبون" أو حفيده أو ابن عم خالته ليسعفه بحكم شامل صارم عن المصريين أو اليمنيين أو السوريّين أو السعوديّين؟
لذا، أوصي كلَّ قارئ لهذا المقال بألاّ يسيء إلى الشيخ الهدلق فيكرهه، وإذا كرهه فإنه سيكره قومه وشعبه وخصاله وتاريخه، مستئنسًا بقولٍ شارد لأحد خواجات القرن المنصرم...
وبعد ذلك، ينتقل الشيخ إلى شيء آخر يكرهه، وهو "الطابور". ويحاول أن يكرِّهنا الطابور، فيرفع اسمه مقارنًا إياه بالصف. وكأنَّ الصف شيء، والطابور شيء آخر! لكن للأستاذ غرض آخر من ذلك، ألا وهو ربط الصف بالصلاة، وربط الطابور بمصالح الحياة الدنيا. ولعلّه غاب عن ذهنه أنّ كلمتي الصفّ والطابور أكثر ما تستعملان في تراثنا للدلالة على الجهاد. والجهاد ممّا يسيء ظاهرًا للنفس، مع أنّ فيه حياة القيم والشعوب...
والعرب عرفت الصف وعرفت في زمن متأخر الطابور بمعانيهما الثلاثة، ولذا كان لها شأن في التاريخ البشري العام. وهل السنن المتعلّقة بتنظيم صلاة الجماعة، إضافةً إلى معانيها التعبُّديّة البحتة، إلا تدريب على الالتزام بما يشابهها في العلاقات الاجتماعية؟
والمتمرّد على الصف: متمرّد على النظام والجماعة. ووصفه عند الغربيين: "anarchist". وهذه الكلمة لم أجد لها مقابلاً عربيًّا يشفي الغليل، ولعلّ ذلك ناشئ عن أنّ العربي الأصيل يأبى الفوضى وينفر عنها...
وماذا لو اضطررتَ إلى الوقوف في طابور لقضاء مصلحة ما، وكنت ممّن يكره "كلّ ما يسيء إلى نفسه"؟ الشيخ الهدلق يقترح عليك حلاًّ، أقل ما يمكن أن يقال عنه أنه "ليس بذاك"... وقد تغيب عنّا خطورة هذا الحل، إذا حصرناها في رغيف يشترى من مخبز في رومانيا؛ لكن لننقل هذه "النازلة" التي "أساءت إلى نفس الشيخ" "فكرهها".. لننقلها من حيّزها المضيَّق، ولنقسها إلى نظائرها. ماذا لو أردت إجراء معاملة إدارية معيَّنة، وكانت هذه المعاملة لا تتم إلا بالوقوف في طابور عدّة ساعات، فأعطيتَ المشرف على هذه الإجراءات مبلغًا من المال ليعفيك من الطابور الذي "تكرهه" لأنه "يسيء إلى نفسك"؟ ماذا لو...
الجواب أتركه للفقهاء، سواء كانوا من "البروليتاريا" أو من "أصحاب البيوتات"... 
(يتبع، بإذن الله)

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع)

وبعد أن يروي لنا قصّته مع سائق الأجرة الروماني، يختم قائلاً: "ما أشدّ تبايننا واتفاقنا". والسؤال الذي استبدّ بي لمّا قرأت هذه العبارة هو: ما الفرق بين الروماني والبنغالي؟ لماذ لا يكون ما بيننا وبين البنغالي نفس ما هو بيننا وبين الروماني؟ ولم أجد لذلك من جواب إلاّ كون البنغالي يشتغل في بلدنا، والروماني يشتغل في بلده! وهذا هو مدار الاستعلاء والتنقيص من البنغالي وشعبه. قد يكونون بشرًا أسوياء في بلدانهم، لكنّنا "نكرههم" في بلادنا، لأنهم لا ينظّفون سياراتنا على الوجه المطلوب!
ولم يسأل الشيخ نفسه عن وضع ذلك البنغالي: كم هي أجرته؟ وكم ساعة يعمل في اليوم؟ وهل هو مقيم مع عائلته أمْ منفردًأ؟ ... إلخ. فهذا لا يهم الشيخ... الذي يهمّه هو أن لا يساء إليه.
والعجيب بعد ذلك أنّ الشيخ يواصل الحديث بعد ذلك، فيسرد العوامل التي أدّت إلى التشابه بين أمثال الشعوب وطرائفهم!! ولست أدري إن كان يعدّ البنغاليين شعبًا، أم مجرَّد أفراد يتميّزون "بالجبن والذلّ والنفاق"!
هذا عن بعض ما يمكن قوله عن مضمون المقال. 
(يتبع، بإذن الله)

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع)

ولْنعُد الآن إلى الكلام عن البنغالي المسكين، وشعبه، وتاريخه...
الشيخ وصف نفسه "بلا مواربة"، كما قال، بأنه يكره ذلك البنغالي. ثم أراد أن يفلسف ذيّاك الكره، فاستدعى الخواجة "لوبون" ليمنحه رخصة كره البنغالي "الشغّال"، ومعه كلّ البنغاليين، منذ أن وُجِدت أرض اسمها بلاد البنغال. ولم يبخل الخواجة، ولم يتحرّج الشيخ!
ولعلّ الشيخ قرأ كتاب "لوبون"، ثم أراد أن يتأكَّد من نظريته حول البنغاليين، فراقب ذلك الشغّال البنغالي، وتوهّم أنه يوهمه أنّه غسل سيارته، فاستنتج صحّة نظرية الخواجة. وأين البنغالي الشغّال من الخواجة لوبون؟ بل كيف تصح المقارنة بين من يزور بلاد الناس ليدرس ثقافتهم وتقاليدهم، ومن يزورها فقط لأكل العيش؟ الحرب إذن غير متكافئة؛ وقد فضّل الشيخ التضحية بسمعة الشعب البنغالي كلّه بدل التشكيك في نظرية المسيو "لوبون"!
ولن يشفع له استدراكه في الهامش، الذي جاء شبيهًا بشفيع غير مؤتزر، بل هو تأكيد لنظرة "لوبون" للشعب البنغالي. فكأنّ الشيخ يستثني ذلك البنغالي المسكين من حكم عام على الشعب البنغالي، اعتبره جزءًا من المعرفة!
ومسيو "لوبون" هذا يصف كلّ بنغالي بأنّه: "يتّصف بالقِصَر، والهزال، والاسمرار، والتكرُّش"! وقد حاولتُ رسم صورة للبنغالي، أجمع فيها بين الهزال والتكرّش، فلم تسعفني المخيّلة وضنّت الموهبة...
وهذا الوصف، ولو كان جسديًّا، فيه من نتانة العرقية والعنصرية ما فيه. تصوَّر أنَّ أحدهم يصف شعبًا ما بأنه سمين، وأنفه مفلطح، وقامته طويلة. هل يصحّ هذا الوصفى علميًّا؟ إنّ بعض أوائل المستشرقين كان يتعامل مع الشعوب، وصفًا وتصنيفًا، كما يتعامل مع مكتشفاته في عالم النبات والحيوان والآثار؛ لهذا وقعوا في مزالق فاضحة كان أوّل من نبّه إليها علماء الاجتماع في الغرب نفسه.
بل لو سلّمنا بصحّة هذا المنهج في وصف الشعوب وتصنيفها، فإنّه لا يستقيم مع الخواجة "لوبون"، لافتقاره إلى ما يسمّى "الشروط الموضوعية للملاحظة العلمية".
توضيح ذلك: عندما يأتي رجل مثل "لوبون" إلى منطقة البنغال، وهي مستعمرة بريطانية، ويخرج إلى الناس ببزّته الإفرنجية، وبرنيطته، وعصاه، ونظّارته السوداء ذات الزجاج المكثَّف، كيف ينظر إليه المواطن البنغالي؟ لا شك أنه لن يميّز بينه وبين أي بريطاني، تمامًا مثلما وضع "لوبون" البنغاليين كلهم في قالب واحد، وأصدر عليهم حكمًا واحدًا. والبنغالي لا يرى في المسيو لوبون إلا نسخة ثانية للمستر "موير"، ذلك المستشرق البريطاني الذي كان يعمل ضمن شبكة مخابرات بريطانية في بلاد البنغال. والبنغالي يكره البريطاني، لأنه احتلّ بلاده، واستنزف ثرواته، وقتل وشرد عشرات الآلاف من ذويه؛ لكنه مضطر للتعامل مع "الرجل الأبيض"، لأنّ هذا الرجل الأبيض هو الذي يتحكّم في اقتصاد البلد وسلطته السياسية. كيف إذن تتوقع سلوك البنغالي تجاه هذا المسيو، إن لم تكن مسالَمةً ومداراةً تبطِن حقدًا دفينًا؟ وهذا هو الذي أخطأ الخواجة لوبون في وصفه، فسمّاه "جبنا، وذلاًّ، ونفاقًا"...
ولم يتساءل الخواجة عن سر هذا الانصياع والنفاق، ولا عن أعجوبة ذلك التلازم بين الهزال والتكرّش!
ولو قلَّب النظر في التاريخ القريب لتلك المنطقة، لأدرك أنّ مردَّ ذلك كلّه إلى الرجل الأبيض، الذي جاء بالمجاعة مع البارود، وبالفقر مع مظاهر الحياة الحديثة، وبتجهيل الشعب مع نظارات أهداها للنخبة... ولا عجب بعد ذلك أن يصف المسيو "لوبون" البنغاليَّ بأنه قصير القامة، فالرجل الأبيض لا ينظر إلى الرجل الأسمر إلاّ مِن عَل... 
(يتبع، بإذن الله، بعد ساعة أو نيّف)

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع)

وأرى القلم الآن متأرجحًا بين الخواجة "لوبون" وذلك البنغالي المسكين.
وأصارحكم بشعوري أنني أقرب إلى ذلك البنغالي منّي إلى المسيو لوبون.
لذا سأتخلّص بكلمات من ذلك الطبيب المزيَّف، صاحب الدعاوى العريضة في التاريخ والأدب وعلم الاجتماع... والقائمة لا تنتهي...
كلام "لوبون" تجاوَزَه علْما "السوسيولوجية" و"الأنثربولوجية"  . ونظرياته لا يستعمل بعض منها إلا في علم اجتماع الاتصال، ويلجأ إليها المتخصّصون استئناسًا لا تأسيسًا. ولو صدر مثل كلام الشخ عبد الله عن مثقف فرنسي، لحوكم بتهمة العرقية والتمييز العنصري، ولكان الحكم غير قابل للاستئناف.
بل إنّ كلّ تصنيف للشعوب استنادًا إلى صفات أو مميّزات غالبة يُعتبَر هرطقةً عند علماء الاجتماع والأنثروبولوجيا  ، لافتقاده إلى أدنى شروط العلميّة، وهي: القابلية للتعميم والديمومة.
وبالمثال يتضح المقال: لمّا كان للبنغال دولة وحضارة قبل ميلاد سيّدنا عيسى، عليه السلام، بعدّة قرون، لم يكن لما نسمّيه الآن فرنسا والشعب الفرنسي وجود؛ بل كان سكّان تلك المنطقة من الدنيا هملا سدى، احتار المؤرِّخون في تصنيفهم. فمن هو الكسول؟ ومن هو النشيط؟ ومن هو المتحضِّر؟ ومن هو الهمجي؟
مثال آخر: في القرون الوسطى، اشتهر الفرنسيون بالقذارة والوساخة؛ وفي عصرنا الحالي: فرنسا هي قبلة المولعين بالعطور وأدوات الزينة، ويبدي شعبها حرصًا ظاهرًا على النظافة. فعلى أيّ الفترتين نعتمد في تصنيف هذا الشعب؟ الخواجة لوبون كتب ذلك الكلام عن الشعب البنغالي منذ أكثر من قرن، وما زال الشيخ عبد الله يردّده وكأنه حقيقية غير قابلة للنقض!
وقد استشهد أحد الإخوة بما يقال عن الشعب السعودي من أنه ذو نكتة وطرفة. والذي أعرفه أنّ المصريين هم أولى الناس بهذا الوصف، لكن لا علينا... ولْنتخذ هذا المثال أساسًا لحديثنا:
الذي ذكره الأخ "طالب الإيمان" يندرج ضمن ما يسمّى بـ "المخيال الجمعي" (l’imaginaire collectif) وهو مرتبط بالتمثُّلات المجتمعية (représentations sociales). ولكل شعب مخيال جمعي حول الذات، ومخيال جمعي حول الآخر. والمخيال الجمعي حول الذات يغذيه عدّة عوامل، منها: الأحداث المؤسِّسة، والنماذج التاريخية، والقصص والأساطير الشعبية المحكية... إلى آخره. وهو في الغالب: إيجابي، يدغدغ النرجسية الجمعية، ويُشعرها بالرضا والتفوّق والاكتفاء. ومن ذلك قول بعضهم: "لو لم أكن مصريًّا، لتمنّيتُ أن أكون مصريًّا"...
والمخيال الجمعي عن الآخر متوقّف على علاقة الذات الجمعية بالآخر، حدّةً أو لطفًا؛ لكنّه غالبًا ما يكون سلبيًّا، لأنّ كل نقيصة في الآخر يحوّلها اللاوعي الجمعي إلى منقبة نقيضة في الذات.
ولم يسأل الأخ "طالب الإيمان" نفسه السؤال الذي مفرّ منه، وهو: كيف ينظر غير السعوديين إلى المجتمع السعودي؟
وأعفي نفسي وإياه من الجواب، لأنّ ذلك من شأنه أن يفتح الباب للعصبية، وقد أُمِرنا بتركها، لأنّها نتنة.
لذا، فإنّ كل ما نقرؤه في تراثنا من وصف تغليبي سلبي لقبيلة أو لشعب ما، إنّما مصدره "الآخر" بالنسبة لتلك القبيلة أو ذلك الشعب. والجاهل وحدَه هو من يعتقد أنّ تلك المذامّ وصفٌ يطابق الحقيقة والواقع. والأمثلة كثيرة في كتب التاريخ والبلدان والأدب...
ومن ذلك ما ظلّ يقرع أسماعنا إلى الآن عن أهل مكة وطباعهم، ومقارنتها بطباع أهل المدينة؛ وإنّه لمن الغفلة أن نتقبّل مثل هذه الأحكام أو نقررها...
بل إنّ الشيخ عبد الله لو تساءل عن نظرة الغير إلى أهل نجد وطباعهم، لما استسهل تكرار ما قيل عن الشعب البنغالي...
ومنذ ما لا يقلّ عن عشر سنوات، سمعنا ما سمعنا عن الشعب الأفغاني، وبطولته، ومقاومته للمحتل عبر التاريخ. وفي كل ذلك بعض الحقيقة... لكن للنظر الآن مَن يحكم أفغانستان؟ ومن يساعد القوات المحتلّة؟ ومَن يتجسس على شعبه لمصلحة الغرب؟ ومن يقتِّل ومن يشرِّد؟ أليسوا أفغانًا؟!
وبعد كلّ هذا، هل من الضروري العودة إلى البنغالي المسكين؟
وقد أضاف أخونا "طالب الإيمان" إلى الصفات المزجاة من جعبة الخواجة "لوبون" صفةً رابعة، وهي: الكسل.
والحق أنّه ليس بكسل، بل تحايُل. وإذا لجأ الخادم أو العامل إلى التحايل، فاسأل نفسك: هل وفيته حقه واتقيت الله فيه أم لا؟ ثم حاسبه.
وسمعنا كثيرًا عن كسل السودانيين وميلهم إلى الراحة والاسترخاء، ثم حلّت فترة اكتفى السودانيون فيها ذاتيا بمنتوجهم للقمح، بل وصدّروا منه إلى الخارج! وشعب كهذا لا يوصف بالكسل الأبدي الملازِم، وكأنه قدَر لا مفرَّ منه.
وزرتُ منذ سنوات ليبيا، ومكثت فيها عدّة أيَّام، فسمعت نفس الكلام الذي قاله الخواجة لوبون عن البنغاليين في حق المصريين والفلسطينيين. وفي لبنان تسمع النغمة نفسها عن السوريين...
وخلاصة القول: إنّ كلاما ككلام الشيخ عبد الله قد يترخّص فيه بعضنا في مجالس السمر، استكثارًا للنوادر والطرف عن شعب ما، أو ليتخذه مدخلاً لمعرفة نظرة بعض الناس إلى بعض الشعوب. أمّا أن يُكتب بقلم كقلمه ويقيّد ويُنشَر، فهذا ما لا ترتضيه حقائق العلم وآداب الشرع.
وللشيخ مكانة خاصة في قلوبنا. وما ذكرتُ ما ذكرتُ إلا حرصًا على سموِّ هذه المكانة.
والله ولِيُّ التوفيق. 
(انتهــــــــى)

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

أشكر الفاضل المكرم والأستاذ  الواحدي على ما دبجه يراعه من تعليقات مسددة
ولي عودة مهمة 
والله المستعان

----------


## محب الأدب

> وخلاصة القول: إنّ كلاما ككلام الشيخ عبد الله قد يترخّص فيه بعضنا في مجالس السمر، استكثارًا للنوادر والطرف عن شعب ما، أو ليتخذه مدخلاً لمعرفة نظرة بعض الناس إلى بعض الشعوب.


 
يا أستاذنا (الواحدي ) 
ما اقتبسته أعلاه : هو كل ما في الأمر !!
فما بالك أخذت الأمر على محمل الجد ؟؟؟ 
أعاننا الله على قلمك المتدفق الذي لا يقبل المزح ، ولا يستريح للإجمال !!! 
ولئن تكلف (الهدلق ) في الأسلوب الذي هو أشق من الوقوف في الطابور 
فلقد ابتعد عن لبسة التصنع والمثالية في المعاني والأفكار 

وللأدباء ورود إذا فركها المحققون تلفت وذهبت رائحتها

ودام الهدلق والواحدي 
لأصدقائهم ومحبيهم - آمين -

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

الحق أن الأمر ليس كذلك فصاحب القلم والفكر مسؤول عما يكتب أمام الله عز وجل
وليس "أدب" المرء بأحد الشفعاء يوم القيامة
والله الموفق للسداد

----------


## الواحدي

> وللأدباء ورود إذا فركها المحققون تلفت وذهبت رائحتها


إلاَّ الوردةَ يا مولاي!
إلاَّ الوردَهْ...

----------


## همام الحارثي

هذا تعقيب وردني من عبدالله الهدلق ..

أحق أن السلفية تطامن من العقل , وتزري بالقدرة , وتحجر على الموهبة ؟ وأن الإبداع لا يقاربه قلم الكاتب : إلا أن يتمرد على إسار النص , ويجري في أفانين الغواية , ويكسر حاجز المقدس ؟ أحق أن السلفية تورث صاحبها ذهناً فاتراً , وأداة خابية , وروحاً بليدة ؟ وأن العبقرية إنما تتنزى من نفس الإنسان , والوهج إنما يلفح في أحرف هجائه , والمعاني تأتلق بها روعة تراكيبه ؛ حين يوصف بكل وصف إلا أن يكون سلفياً ؟ أحق أن السلفية تأسر محط النظر فلا يبرح القرطاس الأصفر , وتطمس مجالي البهاء فلا ينفذ الجمال الى مسارب الفؤاد , فهي قدر المحرومين .. قدر المحرومين من لذاذات العقول , ومدارج الثقافة , ومطارح الجمال ؟ وأن كل أحد إلا أن يكون سلفياً : له من أيامه : بهجة المعرفة , وثراء تراث الإنسان , ومفاتن الفكر , ومهاوي الفتون؟  لقد حاولت من خلال ( مشروعي الثقافي الصغير ) أن أفند هذا الشغب الصبياني البليد الذي يلصقه أراذل أهل المعرفة بهذه السلفية المباركة .. فجعلت قلمي وأيامي - على بساطة تجربتي - وقفاً على هذا المشروع , أردت أن أثبت أن السلفية تحسن أشياء كثيرة إن هي أرادت , وأنها ليست تطامن من العقل , ولا تورث صاحبها ذهناً فاتراً , وأنها ليست بقدر المحرومين من لذاذات العقول , ومطارح الجمال .. وأن الإبداع طوع قلم الكاتب - إن هو استعد - دون أن يستطيل على الرب والدين ويتهاون بالأصول والمعتقدات .. فذهبت أنشىء التأصيل المعرفي .. أرود الثقافة على اتساع مداها , وأحلل الفكر في أصوله , وأوظف الكلام من مظانه العالية , ببيان مشرق وضيء مااستطعت .. حاولت أن أنقض عليهم دعاواهم الواهية , وأدفع الفرية التي يصمنا بها سقط أهل الفكر : حين يرددون أن الخطاب السلفي بات خطاباً متربصاً , ناقداً لمنجز الآخرين دون أن ينجز .. لم أحب أن يذلني أحد - أنا السلفي - إذلالاً معرفياً .. فآمل ألا تختصر هذه الآمال الثقافية , وألا يختزل هذا المشروع المعرفي الذي وقفت حياتي لأجله ؛ بثلاثة أسطر وردت في بداية مقال ( لي فيها وجهة  نظر خاصة لم أتراجع عنها حتى الساعة ) فيغيب عن القارىء ما وراء ذلك من سمو المقاصد وكريم الغايات , وبسط هذا بحاجة إلى كلام أوفى .. عسى الله سبحانه أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى , وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد .

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
*لا أظن أنّ الشيخ عبد الله الهدلق قرأ التعقيب، وإنّما بُلِّغه مختصَرًا أو مختزَلا. ولو قرأه، لما قال ما قال، ولما جاء ردّه بهذا التضخيم الذي يوحي أنّني حاكمتُه، أو حكمتُ عليه، أو دعوتُه إلى التحكيم...*
*وهذا الرد، إن صحّت نسبته إلى الشيخ، فإنه يقتضي جوابًا مفصّلاً، أين منه قصة البنغالي المسكين...*
*والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.*

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أخي الحبيب: محب الأدب.
لتدرك مدى خطورة الكلمة، سواء كانت راقية أو ركيكة، وما زُخرِف منها كان أخطر، تأمّل هذه النماذج التي جاءت تعقيبًا على مقال الشيخ عبد الله في موقع "الإسلام اليوم":
** تقول "لاميا":
"رسالتي إلى الموقع: مالذي وجدتموه في تعليقي حتى يتم حذفه..أهو اعتراضي لأن مثقفا يزدري بنغاليا ..سأكتب تعليقا آخر على أمل نشره.. المقال أكثر من رائع أنا ما كنت أتخيل أحدا يكتب بهذه الروعة أنا في غاية الاعجاب والدهشة ما هذه الأفكار النيرة ماهذا العرض الأكثر من رائع....الخ "
فيرد عليها أحدهم، أو إحداهنّ، واصفًا إياها بـ "زبالة النسوان". ويقول:
"أنا سأقول لكِ لماذا حُذِفَ هراؤكِ .. كنت قد كتبتُ بالأمس ردَّا يليق بأمثالكِ وبإخوانكِ البنغال (حثالة البشر) ولكن للأسف حُذِفَ تعليقي ... وأرسلته مرة أخرى فحذف مرة أخرى"
** ويقول آخر (المشاركة رقم 18):
"خبث الأجانب وجرائمهم في جزيرة العرب وإفسادهم فيها هو السبب الذي جعل المجتمع تحتقرهم وتعاملهم كعبيد .. الناس لا يمكن أن تحترم إنسان نذل حقير غايته في هذه هو جمع الريالات بأي وسيلة "
أرأيت؟
هذا ما أردت التنبيه إليه، لا غير...
والعجيب أنّ الموقع أبقى هذه المشاركات ولم يحذفها؟
والأغرب من ذلك كلّه أن يأتي الشيخ عبد الله، بعد كل هذه العصبية المشينة الحاقدة، فيسوق كلامًا هلاميًّا عن "مشروعه الثقافي الصغير"، ولا ينبس ببنت شفة عن تلك النتانات التي وَجَدت في مقاله مستندً فاتّكأت عليه؛ بل يؤكّد أن له في المسألة "وجهة نظر خاصة" "لم يتراجع عنها حتى الساعة"!!
وقد كتب كلامه هذا على الساعة: 02.13.00 صباحًا
ونقل كلامه الأخ "الهمام" على الساعة: 03.19.00 صباحًا، وذكر أنّه ورَدَه من عبد الله الهدلق. ونحن لا نصدّقه ولا نكذّبه... لكن يؤخَذ عليه أنه أوهمنا (كما أوهم البنغاليُّ الشيخَ عبد الله بأنه غسل سيارته) بأنّ التعقيب جاء ردًّا على ما كُتِب في مجلسنا هذا. والأمر خلاف ذلك...
وإذا كان الشيخ عبد الله لم يتراجع عن رأيه إلى تلك الساعة، فإنّ رجائي أن تقنعه ساعات الليل بخلافه. والمثل الفرنسي، بلغة الخواجة "لوبون" (الذي وصفه أحد إخواننا ظلمًا بأنّه "فيلسوف عظيم"!)، يقول: "الليل يجلب النصائح"...
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## طالب الإيمان

باركَ اللهُ فيكَ ..
أنت - يا أستاذنا - تلعب خارج (الحلبة) ، و هذا مُخالفٌ لأصول اللُعبة .. 
أنا لم ينتقل إلى ذَهني عندَ قراءة مقال الأستاذ عبد الله إلا أنّهُ من التمليح و الإحماض ..
ثُم تأتي أنتّ - وفقكَ اللهُ - و تقرأ النص قراءة تفكيكية ثُم تُخرج منها قصدّ المؤلف و قصدكَ ، و فهمهَ و فهمكَ ، و ما أرادَ و ما لم ْ يُرد .
و على كل ٍ : 
فالمعيار الزمني لتطور الحضارات لهُ نصيبٌ من التأسيس و التقعيد للتصنيف ، ففرنسي العصور الوسطى لم يعد وسخاً ، و قد أرسلَ لكَ رقائق الذاكرة و مطبعة نابليون ..
أما الشعب العربي ( و العقل العربي ) ، و العقل البنغالي فقام على أطلال الأمجاد يرعاها بالذكرِ و المفخرة ، و كانَ أمرُ الله فما كان يُضربُ المثل فيهِ - قديماً - : ( الهند هناك لو قل ما عندك ) و ( الشام شامك لو الزمن ضامك ) أصبح هوَ من يُؤتى ، و هذه دورة الحضارة كما يقول : ابن خلدون ..!
و لكنني : لا أدري لِمَ تعتقد أنّ الشيخ يزدري الشعبَ البنغالي كلّهُ جملةً و تفصيلاً ؟ ! ، كما أنني لا أُدافعُ عن الشعب السعودي جملةً و تفصيلاً .. !
و لكن - كما يقال - في الطبائع صفاتٌ ثابتة ، كالترمومتر بين جزرٍ و مد ، و هيطٍ و ميط ، ترتفع و تنخفض حسبَ العلائق القائمة بينها ، و الصفة ( الأعجوبة = الهُزال و التكرش ) التي لم تستطع تخيلها أنتَ ، يُمكن أن نفهمها هكذا : 
- شيءٌ في الذهنِ و الخارجِ معاً / و الصفة المذكورة عندي من هذا الباب .
- شيءٌ في الذهنِ فقط .
- شيءٌ في الخارجِ فقط / و إن لم تُسعفكَ مخيلتك فهيَ من هذا الباب ، على أنني لم أفهم كون الشيء في الخارج دون الذهن ، ففي الغالب الأعمّ أن الشيء في الذهنِ أكثر منهُ في الخارج ، و لكنّها تعقيداتُ المناطقة ، و تفسلفات البيانيين ، و تجاوزات الأصوليين !

و لأضرب لكَ - مثالاً - آخرَ : الطوراق قبيلةٌ قريبةٌ منكَ جداً ، رجالُها يتلثمون ، و نسائها يكشفنَ ، و هيَ صفةٌ غالبةٌ على أمرهم فأصبحت طبعاً ردةَ فعل على علاقتهم مع الصحراء ، فقدْ تكون مثلبةً عندي ، حسنةً عندَكَ ، لكنها صفةٌ موجودة رأينها في التلفزيون أم رأي العين دون وسيلة ؟ ! ، من نظارةٍ سوداء أم دونَ ذلكَ ..
ألم تقرأ كتابَ ( الإستشراق ) لإدوارد سعيد ؟ ! " و بملحوطة فقد أعاد الدكتور محمد عناني بترجمةِ الكتابِ ترجمةً فاخرة تفادت أخطاء ترجمة كما أبو ديب " ..، ألم تقرأ أن الغلبة الحضارية سببٌ لهذا ، و هل تظننّ هذا خطأ لوبون أم خطأكَ أنتَ و قومكَ ؟ ! 
و مع هذا فحفظُ مودة الإسلامِ واجبة ، و لا نرضى و لا نرتضي النقولات التي وجدتها معلقة على مقالة الأستاذ الهدلق ، و نرفض الطريقة السيئة التي يُعامل بها بعضُ الناسِ العمّالَ ، و التكبر و الترفع الذي يقومون بهِ ، و كما أنّ البنغالي يجمع الريال ليعيش ( و يعيش فقط ) ، فهوَ يجمع الريال ليترفه ( و يترفه فقط ) .. ، و الظلم مرفوض في ديننا ( و ألزم الربُ بها نفسه ) ، و في الأخلاق البشرية العامة ، و لكنني بملحوظة : كيف يُفسر أستاذنا الفاضل ( حتى لا نقع بمثلبةٍ التعميم ) السُفن التي تأتي متظاهرةً إلى غزة عند وقوعِ الحرب ؟ ! 
أجاؤا ليسخرو و يشمتوا بنا ، أم جائت بهم الأخلاق الإنسانية التي تعترف بحقوق الإنسان و تُدافع عنهُ ، و الفيسلوف (غوستاف) من هذه البابة - كذلكَ - و إلا كيف تقرأ ( حضارة العرب ) مع ( حضارة الهند ) ، و كيف تجمع بين مدحه لكَ و دفاعهِ عنكَ و بين ذمهِ للبنغال - إن كانَ يقصد ذمهم - ؟ ! 
و إن كانَ الرجل ..
- عراقي الأصل .
- دمشقي النسبة .
- نجدي المولد .
فأينَ تضعهُ في مخيالكَ حول الذات أم حول الآخر ؟ ! ، إنّها الثقافةُ يا أستاذ ..إنها الثقافة ، و الواقع يدعمُها !
و في هذا غُنية ، و كانت على عجالة ، و الله المستعان .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

عندنا مثل مصري لذيذ(ومشاركاتي من أولها أمثال) بيقول : ((الجنازة حارة والميت كلب))

وهو مثل يُضرب لكل أمر يَعظم به الاشتغال على تفاهة أمره وقرب مأخذه..

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

إلى الأخ طالب الإيمان وفقه الله تعالى:
لست أدري كيف يتأتى لك الدفاع عن هذا القول ولو قال ربعه في البلد الذي تنتسب إليه لما سوّغته (وإن كان حقاً)
ولأنكرته بكل قواك الأدبية وعضلاتك الفكرية!
لاسيما وهو استشهاد بكلام  صليبي نجس وفيه تعميم وإطلاق لا يخفى
ما رأيك بمن يحكي موقفا مع عامل سوري ويبين كراهيتيه للسوريين بعد هذا الموقف؟!
أتقبلها كملحة ظريفة؟!
وهل شعب بأكمله أصبح لقمة سائغة للملح والطرائف؟
ألست تتفق معي أيضا أن الشعب البنغالي لو عرض عليه مقال الشيخ سيكون في موقع المستتفه المستنكر الكاره لكاتبه
ولكل من وافقه أو أيده؟ وأما من يحمل منطق هذا الرأي في البنغاليين فسيكره الشعب السعودي كله بالتبعية بعد هذا المقال
وكل ما سبق على افتراض أن المقولة صحيحة (لاحظ!) والحق أنها ليست كذلك 
لقد سئم المرء من توضيح الواضحات والكشف عن المسلّمات 
والسلام

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاةوالسلام على رسول الله. 

قصّة طابور آخر في رومانيا 

جاء في كتاب "رومانيا التي رأيت" لصاحبه عبد الله. وهو كتاب لعبدٍ آخر لله، غير الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الهدلق. وبعضهم يرجِّح أنه الواحدي:
"واستبدّ بي الجوع أيّما استبداد، ولم أكن أملك إلاَّ ثمن رغيف واحد. فتوجّهت إلى المخبز، ووقفتُ في "طابور طويل معوجّ". وكان الطابور –كالعادة- فرصة سانحة لأعيد للمرّة الألف قراءة "الإخوة كارامازوف" لدوستويفسكي.
وبينا أنا كذلك، لفت انتباهي توقُّف سيارة أجرة، ونزول السائق ثم توجّهه إلى بائع الخبز ورجوعه متأبّطًا رغيفًا ساخنًا؛ أسكرتْ رائحتُه الشهيَّة أنفي، وأيقظت معدتي... ولمّا أفقتُ مِن سُكري المغالب ليقظتي، ويقظتي المنغّصة لسكري، سألتُ أحد "الرفاق" الواقفين معي في الطابور عن سرِّ هذا الرجل، وكيف تسنّى له الحصول على الرغيف دون طابور. فأجابني: "خو شفتار سفلنسكو، ميردا تبلسكو". وهو مثل روماني مستحدَث، معناه: "مَنْ يَدفَع أكثر، يقف لوقت أقصر."
لم أستغرب هذا السلوك في بلد اسمه رومانيا، إذ رأيت له نظائر وأشباهًا في بلادنا العربية.. لكن الذي استغربتهُ حقًّا هو أنّني لمَّا استأنفتُ قراءة رواية صديقي "فيدور"، قرأتُ هذه الجملة: "لا سبيل إلى الخلاص! خذ على عاتقك آثامَ جميع البشر"!
ولمّا بلغتُ "النافذة الصغيرة" للمخبز، أخذتُ رغيفي الموعود؛ لكن لا حظت أنّ الورق الذي لُفَّ الرغيف فيه: أصفر متّسخ! فهممتُ أن أعلنها ثورة على الثوّار، وأن أقود تصحيحًا داخل "التصحيح"... غير أنّني لمّا تأمّلت الورقة، لمحتُ أنه مكتوب عليها باللغة العربية. وقرأت المكتوب، فأدركتُ أنّه جزء من مخطوط كتاب لم يُنشَر. فعدتُ إلى صاحب المخبز، وعرضتُ عليه أن يقايضني بقايا أوراق المخطوط بمعطفي، ففعل دون أدرى تردُّد...
جلست على مقعد من مقاعد إحدى الحدائق العموميّة في "بوخارست" الجميلة، وانكببتُ على المخطوط أتصفّح ورقاته بنَهَمٍ أنساني همَّ الجوع وهَمَّ الفقر. واهتديتُ إلى أنّ الكتاب عنوانه: "إفحام المغالي بدفع طعنه في الشعب البنغالي". أمّا المؤلِّف، فلم أجد لاسمه أثرًا، لكنّني تأكّدت من خلال تصفُّحي السريع أنه مسلم، وأنّه من خرِّيجي "جامعة الإنصاف".
وهذا بعض ما وقفتُ عليه وأعجبني من المخطوط: 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال صاحب الحاشية: "ولوبون تُضبَط أيضًا: "لُبُون"، بضمّ اللام متبعوةً بباء مضمومة. وإياه عنى جرير بقوله:
وابْن اللُّبُون إذا ما لُزَّ في قَرَنٍ --- لم يَسْتَطِعْ صَوْلَةَ البُزْلِ القَناعِيس
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال المحشّي: "ومن الصفات الملازمة لأبناء "لُبُون" أنهم لا يستطيعون صولةَ البُزْل، سواء كان ذلك في الفتنام، أو الجزائر، أو ثورا بورا."
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأضاف كاتب الحاشية: "والعرب تقول عن الشيء لا يُنتفَع به: "هو كابن "لُبُون"، لا ظَهْرَ فيُرْكَب، ولا لَبَن فيُحْلَب".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جاء في التقرير على الحاشية: "ولو قال "لا يُنْتفَع به، بل يَضُرُّ"، لكان ذلك أكثر مناسبةً لأحوال أبناء "لُبُون" على مرِّ العصور."
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وجاء في الحاشية أيضًا: "وقديمًا قال سحيم بن وثيل الرّياحيّ:
عَذَرْتُ البُزْلَ إذْ هي خاطَرَتْنِي --- فما بالي وبالُ ابْنَي "لُبُون"
وماذا يَدّرِي الشُّعراء منِّي --- وقد جاوَزتُ حَدَّ الأربعين
وقد أخطأ من ظنَّ أنه قصدَ الأبيردَ وابن عمّه بقوله: "ابنَيْ لُبون"، لأنّ "لُبونًا" هذا لم يلِد إلاَّ بعد قرونٍ من وفاة الشاعر. والصواب أنّه أشار إلى صنفين من الناس، يتبع كلٌّ منهما آراء "لُبُون"؛ أحدهما ينطق بلغة موليير، والثاني ناطق بالضاد، وكلاهما لا يحقّ له أن يخاطِر البُزْلَ."
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي موضع آخر، قال المحشِّي: "وقد جاء في الذِّكْر الحكيم: "وَالْـخَيْلَ والبغالَ والْـحَمِيرَ لِتَرْكَبُوهَا وَزِينَةً". ولم يبلغني أنَّ أحدهم صَحَّف في قراءة هذه الآية. بل لو صحَّف، وسلَّمنا بتصحيفه، لقيل له: لقد استدلّ الإمام مالك بهذه الآية على تحريم أكل لحوم الأصناف المشار إليها، والغيبة شُبِّهت بأكل لحم الغير."
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جاء في التقرير على الحاشية: "لعلَّ مراده أنّ أحدهم -سامحه الله- صحّف لفظ "البغال". ولم نجد في كتب المتقدِّمين هذا القولَ منسوبًا إلى أحد." 
ولمّا وصلتُ إلى هذا الموضع من المخطوط، شعرتُ بالبرد القارس يلسع عظامي، فغادرت مقعدي البوخارستي المهترئ، وأنا أردِّد في نفسي: مَن قال إنّ الطابور كلّه مساوئ؟!

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تصويب تقتضيه الأمانة العلمية:





> المنتمي إلى شعب يتميز "بالجبن، والذل، والنفاق"..


الصواب: "بالجبن، والنذالة، والنفاق"
وحيثما ورد هذا الثالوث الحاقد في المشاركات، ضع كلمة "نذالة" بدل "ذُلّ".

----------


## طالب الإيمان

كما علمتُ من مصدرٍ موثوقٍ ( عندي ) ، ..
أنّ الشيخَ يرى أن الجنس البنغالي جنس خسيس حقيقةً ، و يدافع عن هذا / و مع كوني كنتُ أدافعُ عنه لحسنِ ظنٍ به ، و هذا الأولى في البداية ..
فالآن : لا .. و ألفُ لا ، و أصبحَ ذلك التمليح من البحر الميت ، و أصبحَ الإحماض من شجرة الغرقد ، و الوقوف معَ الضعفاء أولى من تبييض صورةَ شيخ ..
و ما كنتُ أتوقع أن يُنسي الترف الفكري الشيخَ عندما كانَ يمشي حافياً نحوَ تلكَ البلاد لينالَ لقمةَ العيش ..
و ليعلمَ الشيخ الواحدي ، أنني كنتُ أحاول قراءةَ النص بأحسن المحامل ، و لم يكُن هذا عن عنصرية عرقية خسيسة ، بدليل أنني لستُ سعودياً .
و الرجوعَ إلى الحق أولى من التمادي في الباطل ...
و هذا تصريحٌ مع التحية إلى الشيخ سليل العترة النبوية ( ابن عبد الهادي ) ، و الشيخ الواحدي ، و الله المستعان .

----------


## همام الحارثي

هذا تعقيب وردني من عبدلله الهدلق

إلى طالب الإيمان بلغه الله طلبته .. لا, لست أرى أن الجنس البنغالي كله جنس خسيس حقيقة , وما كان لي أن أرى هذا الرأي الفائل ونحن أحوج مانكون إلى جامعة إسلامية تجمعنا في هذه الفرقة التي استباحنا بها العدو .. وإنما كنت أقرر رأياً معرفياً - لازلت أؤمن به - وهو أن للأعراق أثراً لازباً على الأخلاق , وتعلم - أيها الفاضل - أني من أهل نجد , وعندي موضوع كتبت فيه قبل هذا الحوار الدائر كله : ( وما أنا إلا من أجلاف أهل نجد , وإن أخلاق أهل نجد بلغت من السوء مبلغاً تحتاج معه - لو علمت - إلى نبي ليصلحها ..) وإني لأشرف أني من أهل نجد , لكنه رأي معرفي لن أرجع عنه إلا ببرهان .. هذا كل ماهنالك . 
فليتك تبينت قبل أن تكتب ماكتبت فقد بلغ مني والله .. وأما هذا المصدر الموثوق الذي بلغك .. فاعلم أنه لايخاطبني في الرسائل بيني وبينه إلا بلقب ( شيخنا ) .. ثم ذهب الساعة يطعنني من خلفي ويجيش الناس علي بالاتصال بهم وتحميل كلامي مالا يحتمل , وقد أعظم علي الفرية لإسقاطات ورواسب في نفسه لاجناة لي فيها , وإن هذا لفراق ما بيني وبينه , ولا أقول فيه إلا ماقاله الديباجي في الحافظ السلفي :(كل أحد مني في حل إلا السلفي , فلي معه وقفة بين يدي الله تعالى ) .
وأعجب مني كيف أخطئ دائماً ********* على أنني من أعرف الناس بالناس 
وأما كتابة الواحدي ( احمل آلامك واتبعني ) - كذا أحب تسميتها - فلي قراءة ( صديقة ) لها سيطالعها القراء قريباً بإذن الله تعالى ..أسأل الله سبحانه أن يجعل مانحن فيه ذخراً ورفداً يوم نلقاه , وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله ..

----------


## طالب الإيمان

اللهُ المستعان ..



> وهو أن للأعراق أثراً لازباً على الأخلاق , وتعلم - أيها الفاضل - أني من أهل نجد , وعندي موضوع كتبت فيه قبل هذا الحوار الدائر كله : ( وما أنا إلا من أجلاف أهل نجد , وإن أخلاق أهل نجد بلغت من السوء مبلغاً تحتاج معه - لو علمت - إلى نبي ليصلحها ..)


قلتُ في تعليقٍ سابق : 



> لكن - كما يقال - في الطبائع صفاتٌ ثابتة ، كالترمومتر بين جزرٍ و مد ، و هيطٍ و ميط ، ترتفع و تنخفض حسبَ العلائق القائمة بينها


و ما خالفتُ في الإصل ؟ !
أسألُ اللهَ للجميع  التوفيق ، و ترك الظُلم ، و الإنصاف .. و الصدقَ .

----------


## همام الحارثي

يتبع << تعقيب وردني من عبدالله الهدلق ..


ثم كيف فات من علق على المقالة - وهذا عجيب فما بالعهد من قِدَم - أني في هذه المقالة نفسها : قد كتبت تحليلاً موجعاً للطبقة الوسطى من المجتمع السعودي ؟ فأين من يتكلف صبغ مقالتي بهذا اللون العنصري الكريه عما كتبته عن أهلي ودمي في سطور تربو بكثير على ما كتبته عن الشعب البنغالي ؟ 
هو التجريد المعرفي إذن هذا الذي أتغياه , تجريد معرفي يسمو بالمدارك ويبسط التصور ..
لست أدفع بهذا الكلام عادية قلم , ولا أهاب سطوة فكر .. وتالله لو أن أهل الدنياكلهم ذهبوا مذهباً لا أراه ؛ لم أذهب إليه ولو نثرت نثراً .. ومن يعرفني يعرف حقيقة ماأقول ..
قال الألوسي المفسر - رحمه الله - في تفسير قوله تعالى : ( إذا جاءك المنافقون قالوا نشهد إنك لرسول الله ) : ( وجيء بالجملة : ( والله يعلم إنك لرسوله ) اعتراضاً لإماطة ما عسى أن يتوهم من قوله عز وجل : ( والله يشهد إن المنافقين لكاذبون ) من رجوع التكذيب إلى نفس الخبر المشهود به من أول الأمر ..) .. قلت : فإذا كان الرب - جل وعلا - قد أماط ما عسى أن يتوهم ؛ فكيف بنا ونحن على التحقيق أهل الغفلة والجهل والاختلاف الكثير . والله الموفق والمستعان ..

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

> الحمد لله، والصلاةوالسلام على رسول الله. 
> 
> قصّة طابور آخر في رومانيا 
> 
> جاء في كتاب "رومانيا التي رأيت" لصاحبه عبد الله. وهو كتاب لعبدٍ آخر لله، غير الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الهدلق. وبعضهم يرجِّح أنه الواحدي:
> "واستبدّ بي الجوع أيّما استبداد، ولم أكن أملك إلاَّ ثمن رغيف واحد. فتوجّهت إلى المخبز، ووقفتُ في "طابور طويل معوجّ". وكان الطابور –كالعادة- فرصة سانحة لأعيد للمرّة الألف قراءة "الإخوة كارامازوف" لدوستويفسكي.
> وبينا أنا كذلك، لفت انتباهي توقُّف سيارة أجرة، ونزول السائق ثم توجّهه إلى بائع الخبز ورجوعه متأبّطًا رغيفًا ساخنًا؛ أسكرتْ رائحتُه الشهيَّة أنفي، وأيقظت معدتي... ولمّا أفقتُ مِن سُكري المغالب ليقظتي، ويقظتي المنغّصة لسكري، سألتُ أحد "الرفاق" الواقفين معي في الطابور عن سرِّ هذا الرجل، وكيف تسنّى له الحصول على الرغيف دون طابور. فأجابني: "خو شفتار سفلنسكو، ميردا تبلسكو". وهو مثل روماني مستحدَث، معناه: "مَنْ يَدفَع أكثر، يقف لوقت أقصر."
> لم أستغرب هذا السلوك في بلد اسمه رومانيا، إذ رأيت له نظائر وأشباهًا في بلادنا العربية.. لكن الذي استغربتهُ حقًّا هو أنّني لمَّا استأنفتُ قراءة رواية صديقي "فيدور"، قرأتُ هذه الجملة: "لا سبيل إلى الخلاص! خذ على عاتقك آثامَ جميع البشر"!
> ولمّا بلغتُ "النافذة الصغيرة" للمخبز، أخذتُ رغيفي الموعود؛ لكن لا حظت أنّ الورق الذي لُفَّ الرغيف فيه: أصفر متّسخ! فهممتُ أن أعلنها ثورة على الثوّار، وأن أقود تصحيحًا داخل "التصحيح"... غير أنّني لمّا تأمّلت الورقة، لمحتُ أنه مكتوب عليها باللغة العربية. وقرأت المكتوب، فأدركتُ أنّه جزء من مخطوط كتاب لم يُنشَر. فعدتُ إلى صاحب المخبز، وعرضتُ عليه أن يقايضني بقايا أوراق المخطوط بمعطفي، ففعل دون أدرى تردُّد...
> ...


هذه -في نظري- (وليس قاصرا دائما!!) أروْع مشاركة مرّت بنا في هذا الموضوع كلِّه.. 
وأرجو أن لا يغفل عن نقلها إلى الشيخ الهدلق، من نقل إليه سابقاتها...
... لأنها من طراز يعجبه!!

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

ما شاء الله .. أحيي قلمك أخي الواحدي
وأسأل الله العظيم أن يستخدمه في الحق
وفي نصرة الإسلام والمسلمين

----------


## همام الحارثي

تعقيب وردني من عبدالله الهدلق  
مـدخل : 
قال ابن مَعقل الأزدي في بعض ما أخذه على (الواحدي) في تفسيره لبيتٍ لأبي الطيب ذهب فيه عن الرُّشد : (سبحان ربٍّ أبْلى هذا الشِّعر بل قائلَه بهؤلاء الشراح، يتلعبون به كيف شاؤوا تلعّب الصبيان ولا يدرون بما يجنون عليه . . هذا (الواحدي) أصلحهم في المعاني وانظر إلى تفسيره هذا وما فيه من الغلط والعمى عن القصد ، والذهاب عن الصواب ، وكأنه التزم أن لا يهتدي إلى إدراك معنى فيه أدنى إشكال) ! كتاب المآخذ على شراح ديوان أبي الطيب ،
5/236 .  
. . فيلعلم الشيخ الواحدي أني لو شئت أن أديره على قلمي إذن لأوجعته وهو يبتسم ! وما أنا بالذي لا يحسن أن يقول له – مع ترقيق حواشي القول - : ينتابني وأنا أقرأ ما تكتب برودٌ يشبه الذي يحس به من يقرأ خبراً في صحيفة أمس . . وضيقٌ يأخذ عليّ نفسي فلا أزال أنفض كلماتك عني كما أفعل حين تنشب حصاة بين أصابعي وحذائي . . وإني لأذكر بك قول الساخر : " بعض من تقرأ له تشعر وأنت تطالع ما يكتب أنك تتصدق عليه"! 
لا ، لن أتردى في هذا المهوى : فأنبزك : "بشحّات القلم" أسوة "بشحّات الغرام".. لن أقول لك شيئاً من ذلك ولو شئت لقلت فوق ذلك ، لأنك –بحق – لست كذلك ، ولئن جعلتني غرضاً لقلمك ؛ فلن أقذفك بقنينة دواتي , فهذا –لو شعرت- من أوهى مطالب أولي النهى .  
* * * * * *


قراءة نقدية " صديقة " لأقصوصة الواحدي : " احمل آلامك واتبعني " .. 
القصة القصيرة من ألطف فنون الأدب وأقدم أشكاله ، وهي أيضاً – على خلاف ما يظنه كثير من القراء – من أعقد هذه الفنون . . لأنها تعتمد على تكثيف الموهبة في أسطر قليلة ، والتقاط صورة من الحياة يتدرج بها القاص إلى لحظة تنوير أو نهاية غير متوقعة ، وهذا كله يجعل القاص الموهوب على حذر شديد من أن تفلت منه خيوط الحبكة الدرامية فتفسد عليه العمل الفني كله ، بخلاف الرواية الطويلة التي لا تتضح منها هذه الثغرات كما في القصة القصيرة ؛ لإمكانية صرف التعويض السردي الطويل لذهن القارئ عن الخلل المؤقت في هذه الحبكة . 
في عصر النهضة الأوربية ظهرت قصص بوكاتشو القصيرة ، ويعد هو الماهد لهذا الفن القصصي في العصر الحاضر ، ثم جاء بعده تشوسر جفري . . إلى أن عرف من مبدعيها في التراث العالمي جاي دي موباسان ، و أنطون تشيكوف ، ويرى بعض النقاد أن هذين القاصين هما أكبر كتاب القصة القصيرة على الإطلاق . وعندنا نحن العرب لا يكاد يذكر من روادها الكبار إلا محمود تيمور ويوسف إدريس ويحيى حقي (حصل حقي على جائزة الملك فيصل لريادته في فن القصة القصيرة) ، وإن كان كلٌّ من مصطفى محمود وميخائيل نعيمة قد كتبا قصصاً قصيرة لا بأس بها . في أقصوصة الواحدي (احمل آلامك واتبعني) تطلّ علينا موهبة قاص جيد ، لغته السردية عالية ، ويوظف ثقافة عامة جيدة بالجملة (لكنها خارجة عن ثقافة الفن القصصي) . . إلا أن ضعف المران في هذا الفن بدا واضحاً من خلال تعجّل القاص لبلوغ لحظة التنوير ( وقوفه على كتاب : إفحام المغالي بدفع طعنه في الشعب البنغالي ) . . مع غفلة عن قراءة الواقع المكاني والزماني الذي فوت كثيراً من العناصر المقنعة والمشوقة في القصة . . (كان فرانز كافكا يكتب قصصه في زمان ومكان مفتوحين وهذا من أعقد فضاءات السرد) . ومن ذلك : 
1- أن القاص ذكر أن الواقف في الطابور يمكن أن يقرأ – لطول الطابور – رواية الإخوة كارامازوف لدوستويفسكي ، وليست هذه الرواية مما يضرب به المثل في الطول إلا بالنسبة لأعمال دوستويفسكي ، أما على مستوى الأعمال الروائية فلو ذكر – مثلاً - :( البحث عن الزمن المفقود) لمارسيل بروست .. على أن القاص لو كان متابعاً جيداً لروائع هذا الفن لما فوّت على نفسه هنا : (قراءة مجموعة أعمال هيرتا موللر في الطابور) ، وهيرتا موللر هي الروائية المولودة لوالدين ينتميان إلى الأقلية الألمانية في رومانيا ، وقد حصلت على جائرة نوبل لهذا العام (2009) عن رواياتها التي تدين القمع والاضطهاد والاحتقار التي تعرضت له في زمن الديكتاتور الروماني تشاوشيسكو هي وأقليتها العرقية . . أرأيت إلى هذه الفرصة التي فوتها ؟ ( لأستاذة الأدب الألماني ناهد ديب مقالة جيدة عن موللر ، نشرت في (المصور) عدد 4436 ، 25 شوال ،1430هـ) .
2- ليت أن القاص وطّن العقل بذكر شيء عن الفتوحات العثمانية لأوربا الشرقية في معلومة غير مباشرة ؛ وذلك حتى يكون ثمة منطق – ما دام قد حدد الزمان والمكان – لحصول من ابتاع الخبز على أوراق باللغة العربية من مخبز روماني ! (سأكون كريماً جداً –على غير عادتي – فلا أقف كثيراً مع كاتبنا حين أذكره بأن ( صديقه فيدور) دوستويفسكي الذي انتهى في روايته الإخوة كارامازوف إلى أن يكون أديباً أرثوذكسياً بامتياز ؛ كان قد كتب مقالة يستنهض بها همة الكنيسة لاسترداد القسطنطينية من أيدي الغزاة الترك ! لا تخف يا واحدي فلن أُلبِّن !). 
على عكس ما قد يتوقعه بعض القراء ؛ فإن ما أورده القاص في ذيل قصته من هذه الشروح والحواشي يعمد له بعض كبار الروائيين في العصر الحاضر كميلان كونديرا مثلاً (يعد هو وماركيز وباموق من أكبر الأسماء الروائية في العصر الحاضر ، وكلهم ملاحدة) . . وهو روائي وناقد في آنٍ ، والجمع بين موهبة التأدية والنقد التطبيقي لا يكون إلا لأشخاص قلائل في القرن والقرنين ربما (يعد ت.س.إليوت في الشعر ممن حقق هذه المعادلة الصعبة جداً) .. لكن هذا يكون مقبولاً في رواية طويلة ، وليس في قصة قصيرة تحيفتها الشروح والحواشي فأخذت منها ما أخذته الأيام من مرقعة عمرو بن عبيد ! 
لن أقول في ختام قراءتي هذه : هذا ما أردت قوله في هذه العجالة = وكأن عندي شيئاً أقوله لا يسعفني به الوقت على عادة الكثير ، لست على عجلة من أمري ، لكن ما عاد عندي ما أقوله إلا كلمة أهمس بها في أذنك يا واحدي فاقترب : (كانوا يقولون : إذا أردت أن تجعل كلامك خطيراً فاهمس به) أنت قاص موهوب ، استمتعت بقراءة إبداعك ، ولعل مغادرة المقعد البوخارستي المهترئ , لعل المغادرة بسبب من لسعة البرد بعد المقايضة بالمعطف ، وما ختمت به القصة من هذه الكلمة النافذة : ( من قال إن الطابور كله مساوئ ) . . لعل هذا يعوض من النقص الذي ذهب بشيء من تقنية السرد وبهائه . . آمل أن نكون قد اكتشفنا قاصاً فذّاً ، يغنينا في قابل الأيام عن هذا الغثاء الذي منيت به ذائقتنا الأدبية ، في عصر الانحطاط والتخلف هذا الموحِل الذي أفسد علينا كل شيء ، كل شيء (يا واحدي) حتى الفن . .  
تحياتي : عبد الله الهدلق

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله في الشيخين :
( الهدلق ) .. و ( الواحدي ) .. 
عن هذا الأسلوب الرفيع الماتع .. 
- للفائدة : لمحمد فريد وجدي نقاشٌ مطوّل لأفكار " لوبون " في كتاب " مناقشات وردود " الذي جمعه الأديب محمد رجب البيومي من مقالاته . ( ص 33 - 65 ) .

----------


## الواحدي

> بارك الله في الشيخين :
> 
> ( الهدلق ) .. و ( الواحدي ) .. 
> عن هذا الأسلوب الرفيع الماتع .. 
> - للفائدة : لمحمد فريد وجدي نقاشٌ مطوّل لأفكار " لوبون " في كتاب " مناقشات وردود " الذي جمعه الأديب محمد رجب البيومي من مقالاته . ( ص 33 - 65 ) .


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
جزاك الله خيرًا، شيخنا الفاضل، على المتابعة والتعقيب.

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
ما كان في البال أن يتطوّر الموضوع إلى هذا المدى، ولا كنت أتصوّر أنّ النقدة الصديقة تثير قلم الشيخ عبد الله، فتنقلب لهجته الجميلة الوادعة إلى نبرة شبيهة ببيانات الحرب الباردة. لكن، رُبَّ ضارَّة نافعة. وما من شيء سيّء- حتّى البنغالي الذي يسيء غسلَ السيَّارة، والطابورُ الروماني المعوجّ- إلا وله جانب حسَن نافع.
وكان من بركات هذا الموضوع أن اكتشفنا الهدلق الناقد الكامنَ في الهدلق المبدع...
وكان منها أيضًا أن تجلّت قدرتُه على المحاكاة. والفن، في أحد تعريفاته هو: القدرة على محاكاة الطبيعة. وهذه القدرة العجيبة أعترف له بها، وأعرفها عنه منذ أن بدأت أقرأ له؛ لكن لعلّها كانت خافية عن بعض القرَّاء. فالفضل له أن تطوَّع وكشف الغطاء عنها...
وكان من بركاتها كذلك أن أبانت عن نظرة الشيخ إلى نفسه، ونظرته إلى السلفية، وتصوّره للفعل الكتابي من حيث هو إبداع معرفي وفق تلك النظرة...
ومنها أيضًا أن أماطت اللثام عن تعامله مع النتاج الثقافي الغربي وكيفية الاستفادة منه...
ولن أخوض في هذه المسائل، ولن أُخضعها للنقد التحليلي كما أخضع الشيخُ عبد الله كلامًا لي، توهَّمه قصةً قصيرةً، كما توهَّم أنّ البنغالي أوهمه أنّه غسل سيارته. والشيخ قد يتوهّم... ويقع له ألاَّ يراجع العرفانَ إلاّ توهُّما، على مذهب الخَطَفيّ...
لن أخوض إذن في هذه المسائل، وذلك لأسباب أربعة:
_ وقف الشيخُ عبد الله قلمَه على "مشروع ثقافي"، وهو وإن كان "صغيرًا" كما وصفه الشيخ، إلاّ أنَّ غايته نبيلة. وهذا النبل الذي تشهد له مقالات الشيخ السابقة، يحجزني عن أنْ أشغله بغيره أو أصرفه إلى سواه. 
_ تلك المسائل ليست من صميم الموضوع، وأخشى أن يشغلنا الالتفات إليها عن اللُّب. ولُبُّ الموضوع لا يخفى عن لبيب من طراز الشيخ، وهو لم يتطرَّق إليه إلى الآن.
_ سبق أن قلتُ: "أوصي كل قارئ لهذا المقال بألاَّ يسيء إلى الشيخ الهدلق فيكرهه"، ولن أكون أوَّل من يأتي ما نهى الناسَ عنه؛ كما أنّ الإساءة إلى الناس ليست من طبعي، ولو التقاني المسيو "لوبون" (ولك أن تقول: لُبون) لأكّد هذه الخاصِّيَّة فيَّ، ولتيقَّنتُ أنّ الشيخ عبد الله لن يتكلّم عنّي إلا بالخير...
_ صرّح الشيخ، بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك، أنّه لا يقبل الرأي الآخر ولا يصغي إليه. إذ قال: "لو أن أهل الدنياكلهم ذهبوا مذهباً لا أراه ؛ لم أذهب إليه ولو نثرت نثراً .." فما الفائدة من محاورته؟ ثم أردف كلامه قائلا:
"ومن يعرفني يعرف حقيقة ما أقول.."!! وأكاد أقول: "صرنا لا نعرفك يا شيخ عبد الله!" 
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع)

ولو كان جوابي كتابًا موجَّهًا إلى الشيخ عبد الله، يقرؤه وحدَه دون سواه، لسقته في ألفاظ تليق بمقامه ومستواه. لكن مقام حديثنا هذا مجلس مفتوح، تتفاوت فيه المدارك. لذا سأتجنَّب الإجمال والتجميل في الذي سأخطُّه، ولظنّي أنّ بعض سوء الفهم واللغط الذي أثيرَ حول الموضوع إنَّما علّتُه عدم إنزال المسألة منزلتها، وإلزامها حدودها.
والمسألة وما فيها أنّني عقّبتُ على مقال واحد للشيخ، واعترضتُ على بعض ما ورَد فيه. وظننتُ أنه سيبتهج لذلك، وإنْ تقديرًا للمبادرة، كما ابتهجتُ بنقده لكلام لي سمّاه قصّة قصيرة. ولست أدري ما الذي ماج وما زال يموج حول الشيخ؛ لكن غالب ظنّي أنّ بعض من لم يفهم مدار النقاش ومناطه، ضخَّمه، فآذى الشيخ.
هذا ظنّي، وبعض الظنِّ إثم...
قال الشيخ كلامًا اعتبرتُه مخالفًا لقواعد الشرع وبديهيات العقل ومقرّرات العلم، فأوضحتُ ذلك. ولم تكن النية الاعتراض على "مشروعه الثقافي الصغير"، ولا التنديد باستحواذه على مقعد المفكّر الرسمي نيابةً عن السلفيّين، ولا التشكيك في صحّة ارتياده للثقافة "على اتساع مداها"، ولا على رصيده المعرفي... هي "ثلاثة أسطر" كما قال، لا غير، كتبَها فاستدركت عليها. وما زال مصرًّا على صحة مضمونها، وما زلتُ موقنًا بخطئه.
وقد يتملَّك الغضبُ بعضَنا أحيانًا، فيأتي بدليل هو على التحقيق حجَّةٌ عليه! ومن ذلك ذِكر الشيخ لتفسير الألوسي قولَه تعالى: "والله يَعْلَمُ إنَّكَ لَرَسُولُه". إذ المطالَب بإماطة ما عسى أن يُتوهَّم هو الشيخ، لا غير. وليس في كلامه ما يُتوهَّم، اللهمَّ إلاّ إذا تولّى قراءتَه هو، والشيخ قد يَتوهّم... وعبارته صريحة في تأييد مقولة الخواجة لوبون (ولك أن تقرأ: لُبون) عن الشعب البنغالي. وقد حاولتُ أن أحملها على محمل غير الذي تفيده، فلم أجد إلى ذلك سبيلا. ولن يستطيع أن يجد لها تأويلاً يليق إلاّ إذا لجأ إلى قراءة غنوصية هرمسيّة... 
(يتبع، بإذن الله)

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أخي الواحدي..

عد عن ذا..

فالشيخ عبد الله رجل حساس جداً كما هو ظاهر،وأخشى أن لو كان الله سبحانه قد ذرأه بنغالياً = لقتلته حساسيته تلك إذا قرأ مقالة عبد الله الهدلق عن عادات الشعوب..

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع)

ولن أتوقَّف عند "المدخل" الذي كتبه الشيخ عبد الله من بيانه الرابع الذي بثَّتْه إلينا وكالة "همام الحارثي"، رعاه الله كما رعى البنغالي المسكين بعد أن أوهم الشيخَ أنّه غسل سيّارته... وظنّي أنّه كتبه مغضَبًا، فبلغنا مغاضِبًا... والغاضب قد يهجُر، وقد يُقذِع، وقد يسيء إلى أقرب الناس إليه من حيث لا يدري...
وذلك "المدخل" ليس مدخلاً للموضوع كما يتضح للقارئ، بل هو مدخل لحرب توهّمها الشيخ – على بعض عادته- فاستعرض أسلحته الفتّاكة، ورصيده العسكري الشبيه بـ "الصواريخ الذكيّة"، إذ "يوجعك وأنت تبتسم"! وحديثًا قيل: "كلّ ساديٍّ يظنُّ الناس كلَّهم مصابين بالمازوشية"!!
وإنّي لشاكرٌ له "تصدُّقَه" بالردّ، بعد أن تصدّق بالقراءة،؛ وكنت أشكّ أن يبصرني مرَّتين...
بيد أنّ الذي استوقفني في ذلك "المدخل" (أخرجنا الله من عواقبه!) هو تشبيه الشيخ لنفسه بأبي الطيِّب! وكنت من قبل زعمتُ أنّ مقال الشيخ كلَّه يمكن اختصاره في هذا العنوان: "لماذ أنا أناني؟" وكنت كتبت "نرجسي" بدل "أناني"، ثم حذفتُها. لكن وحي اللحظة المبدعة لا يخطئ غالبًا.. فها أوْرقَ النرجس وفاحت رائحته، وها هي ذي المرآة الأسطورية تُطلُّ علينا فتعمينا بضياء انعكاس وجه الشمس... وها نحن ننتقل من علم الاجتماع إلى علم النفس...
وذلك "المدخل" يذكِّرني بشيء ما... يذكِّرني بتلك النظرة الاستعلائية المتغطرسة للخواجة لوبون... ولعلّ عدواها انتقلت إلى الشيخ من حيث لا يدري، فأصبح ينظر إلى كل من لا يوافقه الرأي، أو يخدش نرجسيته، نظرته إلى البنغالي "الجبان، والنذل والمنافق"!
أُعيذها نظرات منه جائرة...
وأعيذه من أن ينظر إلى الناس بمشاعر كهذه. ولن أترصَّدها، بل أتركها لشخصين يعرفانه تمام المعرفة، ويلازمانه باستمرار؛ وإن كان لا يعرف عنهما إلاَّ الاسم... إذ لم أُخلَق لذلك. 
(يتبع، بإذن الله)

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع)

وأعود الآن إلى النقد الذي تفضَّل به الشيخ لما سمَّاه –توهُّمًا- قصَّة قصيرة. وأتقدم إليه بداءةً بخالص الشكر والامتنان على ما تجشّمه وتكلَّفه.
وأتمنّى لو "يتصدّق" عليَّ بتفسير بعض العبارات، فقد استغلق معناها على "شحّاتٍ" مثلي:
_ ما معنى: "تكثيف الموهبة في أسطر قليلة"؟ بمعنى آخر: "كيف تكثَّف الموهبة؟"
_ كيف "يتدحرج القاصُّ بالصورة إلى لحظة التنوير؟" وهل "لحظة التنوير" هي الذروة من القصة؟ أم الحضيض؟
_ لماذا قرنت بين "مصطفى محمود" و"ميخائيل نعيمة" مع أن الفارق الزمني بينهما بيِّن؟ ولماذا قدَّمتَ "مصطفى محمود" على "ميخائيل نعيمة"؟ هل تنوي إصدار معجم لكتَّاب القصة القصيرة العرب، وقد بيضتَ موادَّه، ورتّبتها ترتيبا ألفبائيًّا، ثم راجعتَه ووجدتَ "مصطفى محمود" متقدّمًا على "ميخائيل نعيمة" في الترتيب، فنقلتَ عن نفسك دون الالتفات إلى ذلك؟
أمّا بقية كلام الشيخ في نقده، فلا تعقيب لي عليه إجمالاً؛ لكنّني أُلفِت انتباهَه إلى أنّني لم أسمِّ كلامي "قصة قصيرة" ولا "أقصوصة"، حتّى يحاكمني إلى قواعد هذا الفنِّ وضوابط بنيته السردية وما إلى ذلك... سمّيتُ كلامي "قصّة" بالمعنى الأصلي للكلمة، وتعمّدت ذلك في التسمية والأسلوب، لتأتي على نسق الرواية الناقلة للخبر دون أن يقتحمها الراوي. وسبب ذلك أنّه نقل شهادة حقيقية عن واقعة حدثت له في رومانيا، فتعمّدتُ أن يكون للقصّة الموازية نفس ملامح شهادته، حتى تكون أبلغ في النفوس وأفصَح عن المراد.
بيد أنّ ما تفضَّلَ به من ملاحظات عن "القصة القصيرة" كلام جيِّد، من شأنه أن يسعف ناشئة القصّاص والمبتدئين في كتابة الأقصوصة... أمّا أخوكم، فلا يزعم أنّ له صلةً بهذا الفنّ، ولا يدّعي أنّه من أهله. لذا وجب أن أكتب تحذيرًا على غرار ما يُكتب عادةً في مفتتح بعض الأفلام الواقعية: "أيُّ تشابُه لهذا الكلام مع فنّ القصّة القصيرة، لا علاقة لمؤلّفه به، وليس مسؤولاً عن تبعاته."
ولي في الأخير ملاحظات، أكون بخيلاً حقًّا لو ضننتُ بهما على قارئ الموضوع:
_ لم أشر إلى قراءة رواية "الإخوة كارامازوف" لأضرب بها مثلاً في الطول، بل لأنّي أعشقها ولا أملّ قراءتها. فوجب التنبيه. (ابتسامة)
_ "البحث عن الزمن المفقود" لبروست ليست بديلاً جيِّدًا؛ فهي ليس ممّا يُقرأ في الطوابير، لتعقيد لغتها وبنيتها.
_ هيرتا مويلر: لا تستهويني، كما لا يستهويني معظَم الأدباء الحائزين على جائزة نوبل في الفترات المتأخرة. ولعلّك أدرى من أن تُذكَّر بالمعايير التي أصبحت هذه الجائزة تُمنَح وفقها. وللأستاذة ناهد ديب أن تكتب عشرات المقالات عنها إن شاءت...
_ ستعجب إن قلتُ لك: إنّ مسيحية دوستوييفسكي هي أكثر ما يستهويني في كتابته؛ بل إنّني لأرى فيها نموذجًا لكلّ روائي يكتب ضمن رؤية وإطار الأدب الإسلامي. أمّا استنهاضه الكنيسة لاسترداد الكنيسة، فلا أثر له على جمالية أدبه. وقد كتب منذ زمن قريب جدًّا أحد خيرة الأدباء العرب مقالاً تبنّى فيه مقولة عنصريّة ضد شعب برمّته؛ لكن هذا لن يمنعنا من الإشادة بسائر ما كتب...
_ أدباء رومانيا ومفكِّروها قرأت لهم ما كتبوه بالفرنسية (لا سيما "سيورون" الفيلسوف)، وقرأتُ ما تُرجِم لبعضهم إلى لغة الخواجة لوبون. وكانت لي علاقة صداقة ببعض من ينتمون إلى النخبة المثقفة في رومانيا، ممّن كان يحضِّر الدكتوراه في باريس... والذي أريد قولَه أنّني كتبت ما كتبتُ عفوَ الخاطر، لم أتكلَّفه، ولم أُهندس لبنيته، ولم أُدخله المخابرَ التي تعرفها جيِّدًا...
هذا بعض ما في الجعبة...
وفي الختام، أشكر الشيخَ على ما تعنّاه من متابعة ونقاش. ولعلّه استبان الآن أنّه لم يدر بخلدي البتّة أن أجعله "غرضًا لقلمي" كما توهّم –والشيخ قد يتوهّم- بل سيظلّ كما كان دائمًا: غرضًا لعينيَّ وسمعي.متّعَنا الله بالسمع والبصر، وجعلَهما الوارث منّا.

انتهــــى

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ..
ربنا اهدنا لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك ,إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم
أربأ بالشيخين الفاضلين الهدلق والواحدي- ويشهد الله أني أحبهما -أن يعمدا إلى لغة عرض العضلات الفكرية والمناطحة الأدبية التي ينقسم فيها المطالعون لما يُكتب إلى ما يشبه فرق تشجيع أندية كرة القدم فتتسع الهوة ويلج الشيطان لينزغ بين الإخوة الذين دعواهم واحدة وغاياتهم فيما نحسب :نبيلة
فلو أن الشيخ الواحدي وفقه الله تعالى اكتفى ببيان انتقاده الشرعي والعقلي دون إقحام البزل القناعيس التي لا تستطيع صولتها أبناء لبون وأشباه ذلك مما كتب لكان خيراً له ولنا ولو أن الشيخ الهدلق وفقه الله تعالى كظم نفسه عن أن تفور بهذه الحساسية المفرطة التي أدت به للخروج عن محل النزاع إلى نقد أدبي للقصة! وقبل ذلك التنكيل بمن انتقده عبر الإيماء بأنهم لم يدركوا مراميه البعيدة الغور ولم يفهموا مشروعه الثقافي الكبير-الذي سماه صغيرا- في رفع لواء المنافحة عن السلف بثوب جديد ,فمتى كان النقد البناء مثبطاً عن المشاريع النبيلة ,,لكان خيراً لنا وله
إنه لو كانت نفس الناقد مشتملة على خبث طوية فما يعييها أن تعثر على أية هفوة وتتكلفها تكلفاً وتجلب عليها وعلى صاحبها بخيلها ورجلها من أجل الإسقاط الذي لا يعسر على المتابع الساذج أن يكشف عنه 


وعوداً على محل النزاع :هب أن ما قاله الشيخ الهدلق صحيح لا يقبل الشك
هل يليق -مع هذا- أن يُسطر في الصحائف , من حيث الذائقة الإنسانية البحتة (ودع عنك الدين كله!)؟
جواب هذا السؤال يغني عن القيل والقال
وليتأمل المنصف قول الله عز وجل "يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا"
فنهى عن لفظ عربي لاشك في حله أصلاً لقطع السبيل على من يسيء استعماله وسداً لذريعة استغفال المؤمنين
فعلم مشروعية أن ينزه الكاتب قلمه عن مواضع الريبة التي قد يسيء فهمها الناس وإن هو قصد معنى نبيلاً
وكل ذلك على التنزل في الجدال , وإلا فلايرتابني شك أن الاستشهاد بلوبون في ذياك الموضع وبهذا الإطلاق
باطلٌ محرمٌ في نفسه وبما يفضي إليه من إثارة نعرات وحزازات أيضا.
على أن هذا التصنيف للشعوب وإزراءها على طريقة لوبون هو مما اشتهر به الغربيون
بما لديهم من نظرة استعلائية على العالم أجمع .
ونحن إذ نفاخر على الأمم بمبدأ "إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم" وقانون "لا فضل لعربي على عجمي إلا بالتقوى" فينبغي أن يكون مفهوماً حساسية المؤمن مما أثاره الشيخ في مقدمة مقاله
أكرر:حتى على التسليم بأنه صواب خالص.
أما حقي الشخصي وما اتهمتُ به تلويحاً بما هو ألذع من التصريح فقد تصدّقت بعرضي على بعض من أكره فكيف بمن أحب؟

وأدعو الجميع لقراءة مقال الشيخ عبدالله الهدلق :خاطرة فطرية عن الإبداع..
كمائدة أدبية ماتعة تمهد لأسس حوارٍ صادق يراعى فيه نظر الرب الجليل سبحانه وتعالى بغية الوصول للحق

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

> .....
> فالشيخ عبد الله رجل حساس جداً كما هو ظاهر،وأخشى أن لو كان الله سبحانه قد ذرأه بنغالياً = لقتلته حساسيته تلك إذا قرأ مقالة عبد الله الهدلق عن عادات الشعوب..


وهذا -في نظري أيضا- من أجمل ما كتب في هذا الموضوع!!
(ابتسامة) 
شكر الله لك شيخنا أبا فهر!

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

** تصويب:




> _ كيف "يتدحرج القاصُّ بالصورة إلى لحظة التنوير؟" وهل "لحظة التنوير" هي الذروة من القصة؟ أم الحضيض؟


ونص عبارة الشيخ: "يتدرّج".
فالاستشكال لا معنى له.
أعتذر إذن إليه وإلى أفاضل القرّاء.

** واقرأ أيضًا: "أمّا استنهاضه الكنيسة لاسترداد القسطنطينية..."
بدل: "أمّا استنهاضه الكنيسة لاسترداد الكنيسة..."

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> وأعيذه من أن ينظر إلى الناس بمشاعر كهذه. ولن أترصَّدها، بل أتركها لشخصين يعرفانه تمام المعرفة، ويلازمانه باستمرار؛ وإن كان لا يعرف عنهما إلاَّ الاسم... إذ لم أُخلَق لذلك.


ما المعنى يا شيخ ، إذ لم تُخلق لهذا ؟

----------


## عبدالله العلي

أشكر الشخين الكريمين : الهدلق والواحدي
فقد أمتعانا حقا ..
والعتب على أحد الأفاضل ، فقد كان يضرب ..ويلوذ فرارا

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> صرّح الشيخ، بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك، أنّه لا يقبل الرأي الآخر ولا يصغي إليه. إذ قال: "لو أن أهل الدنياكلهم ذهبوا مذهباً لا أراه ؛ لم أذهب إليه ولو نثرت نثراً .." فما الفائدة من محاورته؟ ثم أردف كلامه قائلا :"ومن يعرفني يعرف حقيقة ما أقول.."!! وأكاد أقول: "صرنا لا نعرفك يا شيخ عبد الله!"


بلْ هُناكَ شك ، فقد قالَ : 



> التجريد المعرفي إذن هذا الذي أتغياه


فهوَ يتكئ على دليل ، و لا يذهب مذهباً عن هوى ، أو محض المخالفة ، أو نَفسات العنصريّة ، فقد قالَ - كذلك - : 




> فأين من يتكلف صبغ مقالتي بهذا اللون العنصري الكريه عما كتبته عن أهلي ودمي في سطور تربو بكثير على ما كتبته عن الشعب البنغالي ؟


إذاً هوَ رأي معرفي ، و ما ضرّ ابن تيمية عندما خالف جُل الفقهاء في عصرِهِ إذ كانَ يعتمد على دليل يراهُ هوَ حقاً ، و إن رأى - و الحديث موجه إلى الشيخ الهدلق - دليلاً أقوى من دليله سيرجع بلا أدنى شك !
ثُم : 



> وأعيذه من أن ينظر إلى الناس بمشاعر كهذه. ولن أترصَّدها، بل أتركها لشخصين يعرفانه تمام المعرفة، ويلازمانه باستمرار؛ وإن كان لا يعرف عنهما إلاَّ الاسم... إذ لم أُخلَق لذلك.


يا طَالِبَ التصريحِ يا كيّسُ --- صدقتَ فالتلويحُ لا يُونِسُ
و اللهُ الموفق .

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

قال أحد "المنصفين" : فيما مضى ذهبت إلى سوريا وعاشرت أهلها زمانا طويلاً حتى تشكّل عندي من بعد لأيٍ في مخالطتهم (رأيٌ معرفيٌّ ) عن أعراقهم ,فإذا هم شعب لئيم ,شواربهم ودّ الصقرُ لو يقف عليها, وهم مع هذا أجبن من النعامة..تخيل :يسرق من حقيبتك مالَك أثناء تبسّمه لك!, على أن الخسة تلوح على وجوههم فلا تتعنى في ملاحظة ذلك , وإن كنت مغرقاً في السذاجة ...
فلمّا لمح أن وجهي قد تمعّر ,قال :ألا تصدقني؟!
فقلت مغاضباً:عفواً.. أمي سوريّة!
وهنا.. امتقع لونه حتى ظننته من بني الأصفر..(أكمل المشهد كما شئت)
----
هذا تعقيب على الأخ المكرم طالب الإيمان وفقه الله للحق وسدده

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

قد كان الموضوع -لا أصالةً، بل بما استتبعه من حواشٍ هي أنفس من الأصل نفسه!! (كحواشي شكيب أرسلان على حاضر العالم الإسلامي!)- من أمتع ما قرأنا من أسابيع، أو أشهر!! 
فالشكر الجزيل لمن شارك فيه فأمتعنا! 
والشكر للشيخ ابن عبد الهادي... تعقيبك الأخير (الجامع المانع) من أجمل "التلاخيص"! 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.




> يا طَالِبَ التصريحِ يا كيّسُ  صدقتَ فالتلويحُ لا يُونِسُ


المعنى واضح، ياشيخ!
وهذا جوابه:
لم يُخْلَقِ الخَلْقُ لكي يَرصدوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مشاعرًا للنّاس أو يَحرسوا

----------


## الواحدي

... وقد أوحى إليّ البيتُ الذي أوردتَه بـ "طقطوقة"، أرجو ألاّ تُعتَبَر شِعرًا، فتُخضَع لنقدٍ أسلوبي وبنيوي بناءً على ذلك.
وهذا نصُّها:


يَغتالُنا الرَّيْحُانُ والنَّرْجِسُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فينتشي مِن شِعرِنا السُّنْدُسُ
ويَسْتبِينا الرَّمْلُ في غفْوةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتَسْتبِينا الخُنَّسُ الكُنَّسُ
وتَسْتَبِينَا الشَّمسُ مختالَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والسِّرُّ أنْ حُفَّت بها الـحِندِسُ
نحن شُداة الحـُسْنِ في نَبعِه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نَحْدُو به عدلاً ولا نُلْبِسُ
ما ضرَّنا أنْ عابَه أَكْمَهٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أو ذَمَّه "غُسْتافُ" أو "مَرْقسُ"
نرنو إلى الى العلياء نرتادُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلى الدَّراري نُورَها نَقْبِسُ
ونَتركُ الظلماءَ مبثوثةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِلْعُمْيِ رَمْسًا فيه كمْ أُركِسوا
ونُبْصرُ الإنسان في طُهرِه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما ضرَّنا لو بعضُه يَنجُسُ
ما الـحُسْنُ لولا القُبْحُ؟ ما سِرُّه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لو لم تُلابِسْ غيرَه الأنفُسُ؟!
الرُّوح سِرُّ الله في خلقِه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَوْلاهُ ما كانُوا ولا اسْتَأْنَسُوا
إن يَطْهُرُوا ترجعْ إلى نبعها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أو لُوِّثُوا تَدْنسْ بما دَنَّسُوا
في "الغَنْجِ"* شِعْري غَرْفَةٌ تُحْتَسى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحنايا "الغَنْجُ" كم يأنَسُ 
* الغَنْج: نهر الهند العظيم.
ملاحظة: القصيدة كلّها من وضع أخيكم؛ إلاّ اللون.. فقد استعرتُه من شيخنا الفاضل عدنان البخاري، حفظه الله. (ابتسامة)

----------


## طالب الإيمان

جزاكَ اللهُ خيراً ..
و البيتُ الذي أتيتُ بِهِ ، إنما هوَ للورغي التونسي ، في مقامته الخمريّة : يا طَالِبَ التصريح يا كيّسُ --- صدقتَ ، فالتلويح لا يُونِسُ
بل إنما يَحسنُ كتمُ الخنا --- وكيف يخفى الأحسنُ الأنفَسُ ؟
فاسمعْ إذاً وانعمْ بها كلمةً --- ربي عليٌ و أنا تونسُ .و إلا ، فقصيدتُكَ أجمل ، و كيفِ يخفى الأحسنُ الأنفسُ ؟
وفقكَ اللهُ .

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> و كيفِ


و كيفَ ؟

----------


## الواحدي

على الهامش... 
جاء في "كنّاشة النوادر" للأستاذ عبد السلام هارون، رحمه الله، وهو يتحدّث عن "تفكير أسلافنا القدماء في أمور حضارية يزهو بها عصرنا الحاضر ويعدّها مِن مفاخره:
"يزدحم الناسُ على العامل أو التاجر، فيُحدث ذلك اضطرابًا أو تذمُّرًا أو صراعًا، لا يعالجه إلاَّ تنظيم العملاء. وهو الذي انتهى الأمر إليه في مدنيّتنا الحديثة بنظام الصفوف، كما هو واقعٌ الآن في التموين والمصارف، ودور اللهو ونحوها.
فلْننظر إلى هذا النصّ من كتاب "الحيوان" للجاحظ:
"وكان أهل المربد يقولون: لا نرى الإنصاف إلاّ في حانوت فرج الحجَّام، لأنَّه كان لا يلتفت إلى مَن أعطاه الكثير دونَ مَن أعطاه القليل، ويقدِّم الأوّلَ، ثمَّ الثاني، ثمّ الثالثَ أبدًا... حتّى يأتي على آخرهم. على ذلك كان يأتيه من يأتيه. فكان المؤخَّر لا يغضب ولا يشكو."

----------


## عصام عبدالله

خرجت إلى هذه الاستراحة ، وجلست إلى حيث انتهى بي المجلس .
تشنف سمعي بما رأيت .. كنت أقرأ بصوت تسمعه أذناي اللتان حرمتا من سماع الجمال السمعي العالي منذ زمن .. 
وسُرّ عقلي بهذه الغنيمة الأدبية التي عثر بها .. بعد رحلات وجولات ومحاولات للتخلص من خيوط الشبكة العنكبوتية.. التي التفت حوله بإحكام ! .. 
وابتهجت نفسي حتى كانت أحياناً تأسى من وصف وردة تفرك بالأيدي ، لكنها تفرح لبقاء رائحة العبير .
جزى الله خيراً من جمع الورود فمتعنا بمرآها .. ومن فركها فمتعنا برائحتها الزكية .
عجبت من نفسي كيف غفلت سنين عما أقرؤه من كلام كثير من المفكرين ، عن طبائع الأمم والشعوب والعمران والإنسان .. بدءا من حكيم يونان بطليموس ، مروراً بابن خلدون ولُبُون !.
ومنشأ العجب - إن لم أجد من يعجب معي ! - أنهم ذهبوا إلى أن طبائع الأمم تختلف .. ففيهم أبيض بارد السجية وأسود حارّ الغريزة ، وأن الهواء قد يجمع الطباع أو يفرقها .
ذهبوا هذا المذهب واختلفوا في التفضيل .... إلخ .
لكن رأيت بلالاً وهو عبد حبشي ، وصهيباً وهو عبد رومي ، وسلماناً وهو عبد فارسي ، ومارية وهي أمة قبطية .. أولئك القادمين من الأمم المجاورة .. ودع عنك العرب .. الرعاة ثم الغزاة في سبيل الله .. كلهم أجمعوا ، والزمان زمان ، على أن لا فضل لأحد منهم على غيره إلا بمعنى جامع لحقائق الإيمان والعمل ، وهو ( التقوى ) .
وهم أوائل من يدخلون الجنة زمراً .
كيف نفاضل بين الأمم بالجملة والقضية على التفريد ؟.

وهذا من أسرار جمال الإسلام وبهائه الذي تأوي وتهوي إليه أفئدة من الناس .


تسجيل إعجاب بأدب كريم وفضل ظاهر .


تحية للشيخين الأديبين .

----------


## محمد المبارك

قليل من الكتاب من يجمع في كتاباته بين الإمتاع و الفائدة 
بارك الله في شيخنا الفاضل عبدالله الهدلق
و في الاخ الكريم محب الأدب

----------


## محب الأدب

على الهامش أيضاً :


قال أبو حيان التوحيدي - في كتابه الإمتاع والمؤانسة - : 

الأمم عند العلماء أربع : الروم ، والعرب ، وفارس ، والهند، 
ولكل أمة فضائل ورذائل ، ولكل قوم محاسن ومساوٍ ، ولكل طائفة من الناس في صناعتها وحَلِّهَا وعقدها كمال وتقصير ؛

وهذا يقضي بأن الخيرات والفضائل والشرور والنقائص مفاضة على جميع الخلق ، مفضوضةٌ بين كلهم.

فللفرس السياسة والآداب والحدود والرسوم.

وللروم الحكمة

وللهند ( ومنهم البنغال ) الفكر والرؤية والخفة والسحر والأناة

وللترك الشجاعة والإقدام

وللزنج الصبر والكد والفرح

وللعرب النجدة والقِرَى والوفاء والبلاء والجود والذِّمَام والخطابة والبيان

ثم إن هذه الفضائل المذكورة ، في هذه الأمم المشهورة ، ليست لكل واحد من أفرادها ، بل هي الشائعة بينها ؛ ثم في جملتها من هو عارٍ من جميعها ، وموسوم بأضدادها ، يعني أنه لا تخلو الفرس من جاهل بالسياسة ، خالٍ من الأدب ، داخلٍ في الرعاع والهمج ؛ وكذلك العرب لا تخلو من جبانٍ جاهلٍ طياش بخيلٍ عيي ، وكذلك الهند والروم وغيرهم

وها هنا شيء آخر ، وهو أصل كبير لا يجوز أن يخلو كلامنا من الدلالة عليه والإيماء إليه ، وهو أن كل أمة لها زمان على ضدها ، 
وهذا بين مكشوف فإذا أرسلت وهمك في دولة يونان والإسكندر : لَما غلب وساس وملك ورأس وفتق ورتق ورسم ودَبَّر وأمر ، وحث وزجر ، ومحا وسطر ، وفعل وأخبر ...

وكذلك إذا عطفت إلى حديث كسرى أنوشروان : وجدت هذه الأحوال بأعيانها ، وإن كانت في غُلْف غير غُلْف الأول ، ومعارض غير معارض المتقدم.

ولهذا قال أبو مسلم صاحب الدولة حين قيل له : أي الناس وجدتهم أشجع ? فقال : كل قوم في إقبال دولتهم شجعان . وقد صدق ؛ وعلى هذا كل أمة في مبدأ سعادتها أفضل وأنجد وأشجع وأمجد وأسخى وأجود وأخطب وأنطق وأرأى وأصدق ؛ وهذا الاعتبار ينساق من شيء عامٍ لجميع الأمم ، إلى شيء شاملٍ لأمة أمة إلى شيء حاوٍ لطائفةٍ طائفة ، إلى شيء غالبٍ على قبيلةٍ قبيلة ، إلى شيء معتادٍ في بيتٍ بيت ، إلى شيء خاص بشخصٍ شخص وإنسانٍ إنسان.

وهذا التحول من أمة إلى أمة ، يشير إلى فيض جود الله تعالى على جميع بريته وخليقته بحسب استجابتهم لقبوله ، واستعدادهم على تطاول الدهر في نيل ذلك من فضله ... 

ومن رقى إلى هذه الربوة بعين لا قذى بها ، أبصر الحق عياناً بلا مرية ، وأخبر عنه بلا فرية ؛ ومتى صدق نظرك في مبادئ الأحوال وأوائل الأمور ، وضح لك هذا كله كالنهار إذا متع ، واستنار كالقمر إذا طلع....

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
جزاك الله خيرًا، أيّها الأديب النحرير، وأحسن إليك، على هذا النقل النفيس.
كان لك الفضل في افتتاح هذا الموضوع الممتع النافع، بإذن الله. وظنّي أن سيكون لك الفضل في اختتامه بكلمات، لو فكِّكت وضُربت لها الأمثلة والشواهد لشغلت صفحات وصفحات.
وإن كان من عتب عليك، فلاعتبارك ما نقلتَ "على الهامش"؛ إذ هو في صميم الصميم.
رُفِعت الأقلام، وجفّت الصحف...

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

> قليل من الكتاب من يجمع في كتاباته بين الإمتاع و الفائدة 
> بارك الله في شيخنا الفاضل عبدالله الهدلق
> و في الاخ الكريم محب الأدب



وبارك الله في الفضلاء، الكرام النبلاء: 

الواحدي، وابن عبد الهادي، وطالب الإيمان، وأبي فهر، وعبد الله العلي، وعصام عبد الله..

----------


## الواحدي

> وبارك الله في الفضلاء، الكرام النبلاء: 
> 
> الواحدي، وابن عبد الهادي، وطالب الإيمان، وأبي فهر، وعبد الله العلي، وعصام عبد الله..


 وبارك الله في غيرهم من الفضلاء:
الأستاذ أبي علي الطيبي، والشيخ سليمان الخراشي، وهمام الحارثي.
وكذا الأخ محمد المبارك.

هل نسينا أحدًا؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## محمد بن سعود

بلًّ الله بوابل رحمته تلك الأيام ..

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

> بلًّ الله بوابل رحمته تلك الأيام ..


 إي وربي.. صدقتَ!  فمن يفري فري هذين، وأمثالهما من رادة المجلس، وعلمائه وفضلائه؟ وما سبب هذا النزيف الحاد الذي عرفه مجلس الألوكة العلمي، وملتقى أهل الحديث؟ وغيرهما من مجالس العلم، ومنابر العلماء على الشابكة؟

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزاكم الله خيرا

*لنا المرهفاتُ الغضـابُ البواســـــــمُ  * لنا صيحة الحق حيــن التصادم*
*فنحن الأســــــود الأباة الضـياغـــم * نَفُــل الــــحديد بـعـــزم شديـــد*
*
إذا الحرب جاءت بلحن الرصاص  * نزلنا على الكفـر نـبغـي القصاص*
*يســـاقــون للموت ما من مـــناص * و نـسـقـي ااـهدى من دماء الـوريد*

*و نردي بحدِّ الحســـــام الـرؤوس * و نشفــي بضرب العُــداة النفوس*
*فــأبشر عــدوي بـيـوم عـَــــبُوس * ليُشــرق في الكون مجــد تـَـلـيـــد*

*قِــراع الأســـنة لحــن الرجـــال * و في الحرب عز وَرِيـف الظــلال*
*فـــقــم للــخـــلـود أخـــيا تعـــالَ * و دع عنك درب الكــسول البلـيــد
*
*إذا الــنَّار شــبتْ فنحن الضرام * نــحــرق بالـسـيف جــمعَ الـطـغـام*
*و نَمحو عن الكون ليل الــظلام * فـيـبـزُغ فـــي الــكـون فـجرٌ جـديـد*
*
صوارمُنا في الـعدى قــاطــعاتُُ * و أفـعـالـنـا فـي الورى سـاطــعـات*
*و نمضي على النهجِ حتى الممات * بـتـوحيد ربـِّي و سـيـف رشــيــــد*

*فيا قومي قوموا لقــرعِ الـسِّــيوف * فـما الـعـيـش إلا بـظـل الـحــتوف*
*نـمـوت بـعـز و نـحـن وقـــــوف * و لا خيــر في العيش عيش الـعبـيد
**
*

----------


## مسترشدي

على هذه الصفحات، استعدت ذكريات اللون الآخر للألوكة...
ذلك اللون الأخضر المورق الزمردي الأنيق...
وإنّي لمجنونٌ بكلِّ عتيق...

----------

